# Houston DIY Home Theater Group?



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

I have an idea.

It seems there are quite a few DIYers on this site from the Houston area. I wonder if there would be enough interest to start a Houston DIY Speaker / Home Theater Group. What I'm thinking about is a quarterly or monthly meeting at members' homes around the area to screen a recent DVD release on their HT, demonstrations of different DIY speakers and subwoofers, and talks about designing and building techniques. I guess it would be like an extension of the HTS message board, only we'd get to see and hear what everyone is talking about.

Just with the number of Houston guys I see posting here, we would have enough to get started. I could also see a lot of cross interest being generated in the woodworking-enthusiast community. The local activities would then feed back into HTS board discussions.

So, what do you think? Meeting frequency, topics, venues, etc...


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

I think it's a great idea...you can count me in.


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

yep, I'd love it! I have a good friend who would probably be in too.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Sounds fun. An emphasis on DIY would be great.

Carl out in Beaumont might be interested too. He has a great setup.

My house is tiny (2000 sf), but I'd love to have some people over after the 1st of the year. I think I can hose out the contruction debris by then.  Maybe I can figure out REW by then and have the IB dialed in.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

lvisneau said:


> yep, I'd love it! I have a good friend who would probably be in too.





FlashJim said:


> Sounds fun. An emphasis on DIY would be great.
> 
> Carl out in Beaumont might be interested too. He has a great setup.
> 
> My house is tiny (2000 sf), but I'd love to have some people over after the 1st of the year. I think I can hose out the contruction debris by then.  Maybe I can figure out REW by then and have the IB dialed in.



For Carl in Beaumont, lvisneau's friend, and any other interested DIYers, I'd encourage you to weigh in on this thread -- to improve content and to get a head-count. Also, there was some question about whether to post this message where there's high Houston traffic -- Soundsplinter forum -- or in a more general section where like DIY speaker or DIY Sub. Since we can't cross post in multiple threads at once, should we move this thread? No matter if we move it or not, I'll rely on you guys to keep an eye out for other Houston posters in other areas and spread the word. 

Also, is there any interest in getting together between Thanksgiving and Christmas?


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

You can count me in also. I think it'll be a lot of fun, but man, I can just feel the horrible influence that this is going to have on me and my wallet. Wifey will not be happy.:devil:


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm off for a week after tomorrow. Also, a couple of weekends between then and Christmas...after that, I'll be working a turnaround for a couple of months and will be completely out of contact until the end of February - the lovely life of a Refinery Operator.

I'm a couple of blocks N. of Pearland High off Pearland Pkwy and John Lizer Blvd, so I'm pretty accessible. I know of 5 other HT set ups in my neighborhood; we could do a block walk and hit them all with a little notice. 

Anyway, I'm open for a get together between the Holiday's and eager to see what other options are out there for set ups. Hit me up when you're ready.

T.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have a good group of Texans at the Shack... I suppose I'll have to make another trip to Texas next summer. :nerd:


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thats a good Idea


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not a builder myself, but I’d be interested in seeing what others had done.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Not a builder myself, but I’d be interested in seeing what others had done.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne



You do cables, therefore you are a DIYer.  I still want to see how to make them.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Has anyone in the area done a Sonosub? How about a non-sub DIY speaker project?


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

mrstampe said:


> Has anyone in the area done a Sonosub?


There are a couple of Sonosubs around town.



> How about a non-sub DIY speaker project?


I've had drivers for a year and have yet to find time to play.


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

mrstampe said:


> Has anyone in the area done a Sonosub?


yes, heres mine. my sono


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

lvisneau said:


> yes, heres mine. my sono



How are you liking the sub? Your house will definitely be on the tour.


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

FlashJim said:


> How are you liking the sub? Your house will definitely be on the tour.


hey jim, the sub is awsome, I just got done watching transformers again (7 times).man the ironhide flip is incredible. I still have my other three subs, I don't use them though. let's do this tour thing. even though pearland is quite a hike from katy!


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

lvisneau said:


> hey jim, the sub is awsome, I just got done watching transformers again (7 times).man the ironhide flip is incredible. I still have my other three subs, I don't use them though. let's do this tour thing. even though pearland is quite a hike from katy!


Transformers is great! 

We need to map out where everyone is. There are a few of us on the west side.


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

Ok, I'm in key map 446R(hou.). Let's map them out and then see when everyone's available.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

The easiest way to map all local guys is to use the HTS feature called "Googlemap ME". Click the tab on the top menu bar, then keep clicking on the map until you locate your home at least at street level. Finally, label your position with you name and HTS alias/ID. We'll have to coordinate a tour time with Tony, as these guys are all people he knows. Not sure if Leon is close to Pearland or not.

My HT is not set up yet, but I just ordered a Behringer EP2500 ($298 + free s/h) and a DSP1124P ($99 + free s/h). I'll likely go with a single SL-p15 for now, with room to expand. I'd like to see what you guys have done with the ported and sealed designs before I make a final decision.

Let do this tour soon, but not in the next week. My wife just told me she's having contractions and we're going to the hospital to deliver our first baby! I may be a little tied up. I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Best of luck on the baby!

I really like my sealed 15" (D4) with the EP2500.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

mrstampe said:


> The easiest way to map all local guys is to use the HTS feature called "Googlemap ME".



Done! Neat feature. I'll have to add it to my site.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, it turned out to be a false alarm on the baby front yesterday. Just a few more days until we get induced.

BTW, I PM'ed a couple of other local guys off of the GooglemapME map, and directed them to this thread. We should have a nice group going before too long.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

How 'bout those Missouri Tigers!!! :jump:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

So, only seven respondents from Houston. Is that all we have here?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Newbie member here in Houston , would love to learn more about DIY


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome SonicBm. You should join us for our first DIY get together in the next couple of weeks. It should be great if you have even the slightest interest in building speakers / subs, or even if you just enjoy movies, music and home theater. We'll be setting a date soon -- stay tuned.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Sounds like something I would be interested in , please keep me posted !!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've moved this to the General Discussion forum since it is not SoundSplinter specific.

We have 51 users who have specified they are from Houston. Obviously we could have more, but not everyone always list where they are from in their profile. 42 have opted to receive email from administrators. I have mailed those 42 and advised them all of this thread. If you have already replied in this thread, you may also get the email. Maybe this will help you guys gather up more members for your group.


----------



## Spridle (Sep 5, 2007)

I'd be interested.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

FlashJim said:


> I've had drivers for a year and have yet to find time to play.




Oh man, that's a sad sight..

And I'm jealous.. sounds like a fun get together.

JCD


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Our little girl was born last night! 6lbs, 1oz, 18 1/2in. She's doing great! Now on to the birth of my next creation... (just kidding). I want to start my sub as soon as I catch up with a couple of you guys to hear and see what you've done. Tony, when would be a good time to tour your Pearland friends' HTs? Jim, Maceo, and Leon --> it would be great to include your subs for group get togethers in the near future. I may need to chat with you individually to get my project going. Soon after the sub, I hope to dive into a complete 6.1 surround build. Looking forward to it!


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

mrstampe said:


> Our little girl was born last night! 6lbs, 1oz, 18 1/2in. She's doing great! Now on to the birth of my next creation... (just kidding). I want to start my sub as soon as I catch up with a couple of you guys to hear and see what you've done. Tony, when would be a good time to tour your Pearland friends' HTs? Jim, Maceo, and Leon --> it would be great to include your subs for group get togethers in the near future. I may need to chat with you individually to get my project going. Soon after the sub, I hope to dive into a complete 6.1 surround build. Looking forward to it!


congrats, thats wonderful news! :yay: Once you get the baby settled in pm me and I'll give you my cell for any sub questions.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Congrats on the baby!


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Who's going to be the brave 1st stop on the Houston HT tour? I won't be ready for guests until after the 1st of the year. 

I don't have a dedicated HT room, but I have an infinite baffle sub that might be of interest. I doubt I'll get my main and center speakers built in time, but ya never know.


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

Shoot, I'll be first. when are we talkin about? I'm game most weekends except a few.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I can sneak away most weekends, even if it's for just a little bit. Just let me know.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

We're looking at Dec 8, 9, 15, or 16 before the holiday rush. I'm open to any of those days. Does anyone else have a conflict or schedule request? Thanks for volunteering Leon!


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Pick a day and I'll be there.


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

Not much of a DIYer but I'm interested to learn. Did DIY my BOC projection screen. Not sure if that counts. I'm at [email protected]


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

Ok I'm on duty at the fire station 24 hrs on the 8th. I can be at my house but unfortunately I can't leave my district. but the 15th will be ok. will we be touring only the west side?
Are we just doing demo's? Full movies? Snacks? (I got the popcorn for sure) Bringing the wives? (she asked):dunno:


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

udaman said:


> Not much of a DIYer but I'm interested to learn. Did DIY my BOC projection screen. Not sure if that counts. I'm at [email protected]



You may not be a diyer yet. but come see some of our stuff and you will be!:raped:
At 290 & 8 your right around the corner.


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

I think bringing the family is a great idea. My hopes on this first visit was to see set ups, get an idea on product used, and share ideas on options available. Some set ups in my neighborhood are a flat screen, reciever and a couple of speakers and some are elaborate custom installs. I haven't seen the use of absorption materials so there's obviously room for improvement - mine included.

I'm trying to get my schedule nailed down; I won't have another day off until the 14th. Working Nights on the 15th, then off on the 16th. So I'm good for the Friday the 14th or Sunday (after I get up from the graveyard shift) the 16th. If this might work for everyone, let me know and I'll get the neighbors ready for some company...:jump:

Anyway, a list of how many stops that are available would be helpful so we can schedule this first visit. You can PM me or hit me up for my email and I'll work with Mark to get something working.

Hey Mark, Congrats on the birth of your little girl!!! I'm very happy for you and your family.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

I see the *Houston HT DIY (HHT-DIY) Club *starting with a core group with various levels of experience in speaker building, woodworking, electronics, and media. You need not have any experience, only a interest in the art and science of home theater. A few points that have come up:

*1) First meeting*: probably Sun, Dec 16, afternoon -- touring several home theaters. For ease of visiting several closely spaced homes, the Pearland area may be the best option for a first meeting. Tony is getting commitments from several of his neighbors today. Seems like we have another cluster of guys on the west end (Katy, Belt/290) -- if Pearland does not work for the majority, and we'd rather have it West, we can plan for same date or have another west-end tour for the second meeting. *Give feedback, please...*

*2) Agenda:* 
First Meeting: mainly intros, several tours and quick demos. also gathering ideas for future meeting content.
Later Meetings: screening recent a DVD release in members' homes. talk or demo on speaker project, woodworking (cabinetry, veneering, finishing, etc.), crossovers, room eq, guest speakers on technical topics.

*3) Sponsors:* I've had prelim discussions with the Woodcraft Southwest manager about them sponsoring the group and having professional demonstrations on whatever we would like. I also contacted the Jasper Jig folks, a local company that makes the popular circle cutting jigs for speaker baffles -- no word yet, but it's early. As we get established, we could approach other companies with an interest in our business to sponsor activities and giveaways.

*4) Family involvement:* I think it's a great idea to have the family come out. If the first meeting is to be a tour, it may be less conducive to a family event. As we start screening DVDs and remain in one home, it would be something the family would be more likely to enjoy.


*Please share your thoughts on venue, schedule, agenda for the first meeting. Otherwise, we'll proceed as above.

We'll get a firm head count when the details are set in a day or so.*


----------



## Spridle (Sep 5, 2007)

No DIY here, but I'd like to join the tour.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

*Houston Home Theater DIY December Meeting*

*Time:
Sunday, December 16
2:00pm - 4:00pm 

Location:
Pearland area homes
See general map below
Directions with your RSVP

Agenda:
Introductions. We'll tour at least two completed home theaters
and one work in progress. Discuss how to plan a DIY room from
the ground up. Plan for future events. 

Contact:
Mark (mrstampe)
832-723-2119
or PM me


All are welcome, but for security purposes we'll release maps and 
directions only to those who contact me. This should be a very
informative meeting. In the coming months, we can see several 
completed rooms/speakers/subs and follow some planned builds 
(Tony's HT room, Jim's speakers, my sub and speakers, and others).
Get some ideas for your own!*


----------



## Bear5K (Jul 29, 2006)

I'll try to make it, if I can. I'm also happy to speak at an event, if there is any interest in my little area of HT expertise (www.calman.tv).

Bill


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

Bill,

I think your prescence at our get together would be a great value to everyone. Having a High Def system does little if the finished presentation isn't fine tuned. I think the calibration sector of Home Theaters is an untapped market and definately high on the learning curve for the average consumer (like me...) 

I hope you'll attend and I already had you on my list to contact for a quote - I have three high def sources and all three could use a calibration massage. :yes:

Contact me or Mark if you have any questions and I hope to see you this Sunday.

Tony


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm afraid that I can't make the first meeting on Sunday. As it happens, I will finally be installing my new twins. A pair of TC-12s that I finally finished up a few days ago. My so called audio brain trust will be over at my place trying to figure out how to work REW and set my FBD. It should make for a day chalk filled with bickering and arguing as one comes from a pro audio background, and the other is a salesman over at Audio Concepts. Either way, I'll have bass by the end of the day. I really look forward to the next meeting though.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Maceo23 said:


> Hey guys, I'm afraid that I can't make the first meeting on Sunday. As it happens, I will finally be installing my new twins. A pair of TC-12s that I finally finished up a few days ago. My so called audio brain trust will be over at my place trying to figure out how to work REW and set my FBD. It should make for a day chalk filled with bickering and arguing as one comes from a pro audio background, and the other is a salesman over at Audio Concepts. Either way, I'll have bass by the end of the day. I really look forward to the next meeting though.


If we're thinking about a West Houston tour in January with a presentation on some topic, Maceo23's twins would make a great addition. We can talk more about that later.

For the December meet, we have 5 confirmed so far. Several others have expressed interest, but I still need RSVPs to send out maps. Get those in soon, so we can plan.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Now we may have as many as 5 homes to tour in the same neighborhood -- _*very nice *_set-ups. We've also gotten quite a few more RSVPs too. Any others who'd like to join the tour can still respond by PM to receive the address and a map. It should be a great showing!


----------



## Bear5K (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks like I can't make it.  The "Honey Do" list was longer than I could get done yesterday (I need to "raccoon-proof" the attic today). Looks like I'll have to catch up at a later meet. Sorry!


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Take pics. There's no way I can make it. We're preparing for a trip to Colorado for Christmas.


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Well Guys, I'm really looking forward to hear how the meet went, especially after the disaster I've had here trying to set up my twin tc12s. Basically, I have to scrap the whole setup, sell off my amps and subs, and start all over. It really couldn't have been worse. First, my Marantz receiver doest have enough voltage to run my Nady XA-900s. On top of that, what little output I do have is making my lights dim just listening to music. Living in a townhouse, I can't do any electrical work without cutting into walls, so basically, I'm screwed. Oh well, NEW PROJECT. Looks like its gonna be Tempest Sono for me:T.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Maceo23 said:


> Well Guys, I'm really looking forward to hear how the meet went, especially after the disaster I've had here trying to set up my twin tc12s. Basically, I have to scrap the whole setup, sell off my amps and subs, and start all over. It really couldn't have been worse. First, my Marantz receiver doest have enough voltage to run my Nady XA-900s. On top of that, what little output I do have is making my lights dim just listening to music. Living in a townhouse, I can't do any electrical work without cutting into walls, so basically, I'm screwed. Oh well, NEW PROJECT. Looks like its gonna be Tempest Sono for me:T.


Before you scrap the project completely, you may want to try a few things. First, there are ways to boost low level output signal from receivers to amplifiers -- don't know if an ArtClean box might work for you. Others may have suggestions in this area. Second, you may be able to address your light dimming issue without getting into your walls. If the master breaker in your townhome's breaker box is sufficiently large (enough spare amperage over what is already breakered out to all other circuits), you may be able to upgrade the breaker switch for the circuit feeding your Nady. If you're not familiar with working on house electrical service, I'd call an electrician for sure -- don't fry yourself over bass!! 

The HHT-DIY meet was a success! I'll post a summary with pics soon.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

> Basically, I have to scrap the whole setup, sell off my amps and subs, and start all over. It really couldn't have been worse. First, my Marantz receiver doest have enough voltage to run my Nady XA-900s. On top of that, what little output I do have is making my lights dim just listening to music. Living in a townhouse, I can't do any electrical work without cutting into walls, so basically, I'm screwed. Oh well, NEW PROJECT. Looks like its gonna be Tempest Sono for me.


You might start up a thread about this and get some opinions from some others... :huh:

I'm excited that you guys were able to get together successfully and look forward to hearing a report and see some pics.


----------



## IndoSlim (Dec 14, 2007)

I just joined last Friday and I've been running around all weekend, so I missed your meet-n-greet/tour. Let me know when the next one is because I'd love to come and have a chance to learn something from you guys. If it's a family thing, I'll bring my fiance. I'm glad I found this forum!


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Whats up guys sorry i havent kept up with the group ...I eh.. did not notice there was 3 pages of posts
Id love to hear someone elses theater.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

*Houston Home Theater DIY December Meeting

We had a great first HHT-DIY meet on Sunday. Though there were a couple cancellations, we still saw two great HTs. Many new home builders are offering "bonus rooms" or home theaters during construction. These were two examples.


HT #1 (Sprtex): This room was built for HT, but when the builder's layout did not meet his needs, Tony gutted the room. He reoriented the room direction, built seating risers, an in-wall component rack, a DIY projector screen, and installed 5.1 surround speakers with subwoofer. Tony, feel free to elaborate on design goals, pitfalls, and plans for the future.

HT #2 (nonmember): We toured one of Tony's neighbor's HT. This one is larger with a 3 level riser, recessed stage and a professionally calibrated PJ screen. It was really well done and can offer a lot of great ideas for our own DIY projects.


I've had several PMs and thread responses asking to be included in the next meet. Since a lot of guys are clustered in the west Houston area, we should try to meet around there. For January, we should pick one member's DIY to demo and discuss, and maybe screen a recently released DVD - families invited. Does anyone have a DIY speaker, subwoofer, or HT they wouldn't mind showing off?


*


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

My design goals for my dedicated HT room are:
1. Select HT seating and placement
2. Sound diffusers/blockers/traps
3. Complete woodwork (crown molding) & decorations
4. *Then start upgrading everything...*
a. Start with new sub (decide on what type of sub) - I need to feel the "boom"
b. HD DVD player
c. Receiver
d. Speakers

Pitfalls:
I was given some bad advice (wasn't a membe here yet) and didn't insulate any of the room while tearing down and rebuilding...:wits-end:On my next windfall, I'll just have to start over. Might take down the false wall with the HVAC ducts, re-route and open the room up for wider seating.

Future plans:
Get all my my Theater sources calibrated: Projector, 55" Hitachi, 42" Plamsa, 34" Sony Flat Screen...
Upgrade my Surround System in the Gameroom, move the Onkyo to the Master (oh, add TV in master.):whistling:

Besides the funds and time, I'm just about ready.

My neighbors system consists of a Mistu 3000 Projector, the screen is stretched fabric, I think his receiver was Onkyo. He has Dish with the Sports package and the Theater is primarily used for everday watching and all Sports events. His picture is very clear. His Velodyne sub thumping from the rear tops off a very nice Theater Room. :T

I'm glad everyone came and I hope you enjoyed your visit to my humble abode. I'm looking forward to our future visits where can get some hands on with some new projects.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

*NEW IDEA FOR THE HOUSTON HT DIY CLUB​*
*SDX15 SUBWOOFER BUILD-OFF !!!
Prize: free SDX15 driver​*























*Nathan at Funky Waves will consider sponsoring a free sub driver, if enough guys want to participate. It would go something like this...


Each participant would build a cabinet or sonosub of their own design to meet their music / HT needs based on modeling and dimensions of this driver. In a couple months, we would take turns bolting the same SDX15 into each of the cabinets or tubes to run SPL, FR curves on a standard amp (probably EP2500) in each HT (limited to Houston-area participants for driver sharing purposes). Each participant would have to post a build thread describing their needs, goals, design, and an in house eval. By Home Theater Shack voting, the winner would get the free SDX15. 


Minimal individual monitary investment, cool competition among mostly newbie builders, awesome prize, and a great club-building event!! We'd probably end up cooperating with each other on the various builds more than competing. 


Post your interest or questions below.​*


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You guys might have you something there... :T


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Neat idea. Will we be doing testing in one designated house to keep the FR playing field level?


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

*We could either:
1) judge the best sub application by testing in each entrant's home, or 
2) judge the stand-alone merit of each sub in one location. 

This is our contest, so we decide the rules! Let's hear some more suggestions and from anyone considering throwing their hat in the ring. No commitments yet, just put your toe in the water... 


By the way, I'll open up my woodshop and lend my assistance to anyone who wants to build.​ *


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey Guy, this sounds like a fun contest to me. On a different note. I have a good friend who works at one of the really high end audio stores in Houston, and was thinking that maybe in one of the next few meetings, we could do a little field trip over to the store. I don't think ownership would object to have a nice group of enthusiasts in their store, and its always fun to check out the rally high end stuff ,even if for a lot of us, it might be a little out of budget. Not to mention that Area 51 is a theater all should experience.


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

mrstampe said:


> *We could either:
> 1) judge the best sub application by testing in each entrant's home, or
> 2) judge the stand-alone merit of each sub in one location.
> 
> ...


This would be a cool contest. I have to think about how much time it would take to do this. With two young kids, free time is a scarce commodity. Not to mention, the only 'real' power tool I have is a drill and a loaner miter saw.


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

Maceo23 said:


> Hey Guy, this sounds like a fun contest to me. On a different note. I have a good friend who works at one of the really high end audio stores in Houston, and was thinking that maybe in one of the next few meetings, we could do a little field trip over to the store. I don't think ownership would object to have a nice group of enthusiasts in their store, and its always fun to check out the rally high end stuff ,even if for a lot of us, it might be a little out of budget. Not to mention that Area 51 is a theater all should experience.


I think I know what high end shop you are talking about. Been there a few times browsing through the different listening rooms. Very nice people and willing to talk to you without pushing for a sale. There are definitely some very nice stuff there. Would love to make a trip there anyday.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

udaman said:


> This would be a cool contest. I have to think about how much time it would take to do this. With two young kids, free time is a scarce commodity. Not to mention, the only 'real' power tool I have is a drill and a loaner miter saw.


*Hey udaman,

come on over and let's build some subs! i have a fully outfitted woodshop ready for anyone who wants to enter the contest. we'll set a reasonable deadline for finishing the projects, so don't worry about this consuming all your time. let's hear some more interest in this great giveaway contest!!! even if you don't win the free driver, you'll be all set to drop one in an enclosure built with Home Theater Shack advice and Houston Home Theater DIY hands-on help. you can't beat that deal!!!*


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

FlashJim said:


> I've had drivers for a year and have yet to find time to play.



Jim,

Will you be building to a particular set of plans, or are you designing your own? I'm trying to decide on plans for my own front 3 -- MTM vs. TMWW. Any thoughts on that matter? (anyone else may comment) ongoing thread

I'm trying to pull the trigger before the Parts Express free shipping and driver sale is over on Jan 3.

Thanks!


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

mrstampe said:


> Will you be building to a particular set of plans, or are you designing your own? I'm trying to decide on plans for my own front 3 -- MTM vs. TMWW.


Before I start on my speakers, I have to build another hutch for the entertainment center in the pic. I've got one doodled up to fit the new center channel and the Sony 50". I'm building the WMTW Center and TMWW Mains from HTGuide.com. I considered MTM, but I needed something that would sound good off axis. My "theater" is my living room and everyone is sitting off axis.

I'm considering some translam enclosures with curved sides. I'd be building surrounds to match down the road. I'm in the planning stages of building a vacuum press to help with the veneer. It's not a requirement, but I like toys. 

I think MTM center and mains, 10" mid-bass bins, and a wicked big sub would be a pretty fun HT setup.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

*Houston Home Theater DIY January meet

As the holidays settle down, how about another Houston meet on the west side? We could demo a DIY sub or speakers, or how about someone's DIY home theater? 

FlashJim, a comparison of your sealed vs infinite baffle subs would make a great demo.
Lvisneau, you have a sonosub, right?
Wayne, how about a DIY cable demo, a REW run through, or some sage advice from your professional HT days?
We have lots of other DIYers around... anyone else want to jump in for this month?

Possible dates are Jan 19, 20, 26, or 27.


More details on the Sub Build-Off at the meet...
*


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

im in for a cable demo . Im in the process of building a theater and need help with that part


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

That sounds like a fun get-together. Hopefully I can make it for the date decided on; weekends typically are not a problem.



> Wayne, how about a DIY cable demo, a REW run through, or some sage advice from your professional HT days?


Actually, it was my pro-audio installation days. Not sure how much of that translates to the home, unless maybe you want to hang speakers from your ceiling with chains or aircraft cable. :laugh:







​

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds great! I'm working all of those days, but I can make an early afternoon meet. The times of the first one would work again.

Hey etexas, welcome to the forum. Hollar if you need anything, you're in the neighborhood.

T.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I'm out for January. It's Pinewood Derby season. I run it for our Pack.


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

mrstampe said:


> *Houston Home Theater DIY January meet
> 
> As the holidays settle down, how about another Houston meet on the west side? We could demo a DIY sub or speakers, or how about someone's DIY home theater?
> 
> ...


I'm good w/ those dates as of right now, let's see as we get closer.

and yes I have a sono but I've since added my other 2 back in the mix.







:T


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

*Houston Home Theater DIY January Meeting​Time:
Saturday, January 19
2:00pm - 4:00pm 

Location:
Wayne Pflughaupt's home
See general map below
Directions with your RSVP

Agenda:
1) DIY cable demo: types of wire runs required for different applications, quality vs price of cable components, cable anatomy, terminal differences, building codes, and a cable construction demo. Bring your own cheap RCA plugs for a guided tutorial (yes, you will be building cables!).
2) Room EQ Wizard demo: see how to perform live room audio testing with free software. If someone could bring a DIY subwoofer, we'll use it as an example and get to see/hear your handywork.
3) SDX15 Subwoofer Build-Off: details and planning. This is how you build a DIY sub enclosure with guidance and win a free driver to put in it!! It doesn't get better than that!!
4) Recent release DVD screening: come for the education, stay for socializing. We're taking suggestions on the movie title.
Wayne and Donna are kind enough to offer refreshments during the event.

Contact:
Mark (mrstampe)
832-723-2119
or PM me


Cables, REW and a DIY sub are the 3 most commonly requested meeting topics -- you get them all in one day with us!! All are welcome, but for security purposes we'll release specific maps and directions only to those who contact me by PM or phone.*


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

This is awesome! What a great agenda you've put together. I know it's a lot of work to bring this all together and sacrifice from your family and from Wayne to volunteer his time and home as well. Thanks a million for doing this.

I'll definitely be there. :yes:

Please let me know if you need anything at all for this get together.

Tony


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Wayne's an excellent host and really knows his stuff. You can't help but have a good time.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

To clarify a couple of things in the announcement...


> Bring your own cheap RCA cables for a guided tutorial (yes, you will be building cables!).


...actually what you want to bring is a cheap _RCA plug_, so you’ll have something to practice on. Something like this from Radio Shack. I have a few RCAs on hand, but probably not enough for everyone.

And:


> If someone could bring a DIY subwoofer, we'll use it as an example and get to see/hear your handywork.


There would be no need to bring an amplifier; I have one.

Jim, sorry you can’t make it – I know you’ve been wanting to try your hand at DIY cabling. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm in.

REW demo is exactly what I need. Actually, I first try REW last night for two hours and couldn't get pass the mic loopback test to work correctly.

cheers,
Marcus


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Jim, sorry you can’t make it – I know you’ve been wanting to try your hand at DIY cabling.


Yep, I'd love to do the cables and see how to properly use REW.

Our Pinewood Derby is on 1/26. The HT meet is on the last work weekend before the race, but I might be able to sneak away long enough to figure out REW.


----------



## Bear5K (Jul 29, 2006)

Pencil me in as tentative. I've been on the road a lot, but I can hopefully convince The Boss to let me out of the house to play.


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Count me in. I just hope I don't get everyone sick. I got the bug that's going around, but I think I've turned the corner. Really looking forward to it.

Gal


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

Looks like I'll be totin my little sono along for some rew. should be fun. And it's nice that waynes house is only 2 miles away!


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I might actually be there today. I'm about to go to the garage to work on some pinewood derby stuff. I hope to finish up in time to hang out with you guys.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Wayne, thanks a BUNCH for hosting. The demos were fantastic. I learned a lot. 

I snapped a few pics ...

*Leon and his "Man Speaker"* 


















*REW Demo*


















*DIY Cable Demo/Killer Soldering Lesson*


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow! Looks like you guys had a good crowd and fun time. Congrats! :T

That house looks familiar. :whistling:


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

A big thanks to Wayne and his wife for hosting the get together. Learned a lot with REW and how to make diy cables. The few times I solder in the past, I've been doing it all wrong. Now I know better thanks to Wayne.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, what a great meet! Special thanks to Donna for feeding all of us! Wayne provided excellent instruction in how to build very high quality *A/V interconnects* for pennies on the dollar, and he put on a full demo of *Room EQ Wizard*. Very high yield info!! 

Also, many thanks to Leon for hauling his enormous *sonosub* over for a discussion of his build goals, process, a look at the finished product and advice for prospective builders. We only went to 75dB for REW, because it runs a nominal 2ohm load. Rather than make amplifier soup out of Wayne's gear, and because of some low frequency filter issues, we decided to rain check a full sub demo.

Leon, we've got to hear that monster!! Anytime you'd like to have us over, you'll have an instant audience!

We need to start getting serious about the *Subwoofer Build-Off*, if we're going to do this. Anyone even slightly entertaining the idea of entering should contact me. We'll make sure there's a more than reasonable amount of time to finish, and anyone who wants it will have access to a full woodshop with assistance)! Remember, you're building for the chance to win a nearly *$300 sub driver*. Wood costs are negligible. 

*Upcoming meet topics...* Leon's sub and theater demo, Jim's DIY speaker and Infinite Baffle Sub demo, my DIY speaker and sub demo, a talk on video calibration, a lesson on speaker/sub cabinet building including veneering, other home theaters, etc... Post your ideas and feedback.

Let's keep it going!!


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

My first meet ever................. Very cool indeed! But no more moving the sub(except across the floor w/ my ce2000):bigsmile:A calibration demo would be nice, maybe video essentials or another cal. disc walk through? Boy does wayne know his cable stuff or what?? Wayne you were an excellent host, Thanks.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't suppose you'd consider moving to Chesapeake Virginia?


----------



## IndoSlim (Dec 14, 2007)

I've been out of it for a weeks. I sure hate that I missed the meet up. Looks like y'all learned a lot and had a good time. Hope I'll be able to make the next one.


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Had a great time this weekend. I really enjoyed meeting everyone. Wayne, thank you so much for hosting. I'm going to get started on my own sonotube build this weekend. Hopefully, if all goes well, I'll knock it out quickly. If so, Mark, you can count me in for the build off. I already have a few design ideas rolling around in my head.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Glad everyone had a good time! I was really surprised that Mark was the only one who wanted to try his hand at it.

Mark, it might interest you to know: After the meet I naturally had to rework the set of Mogami cables I had “sacrificed” for the demo – i.e. cut the other "unbutchered" lead down to the right length, and re-install the RCAs on both leads. When I re-soldered the one you had practiced on, I didn’t have to re-prep the cable. I just soldered it to the connector “as is.” Your “maiden” prep was that good! :T



lvisneau said:


> Boy does wayne know his cable stuff or what?? Wayne you were an excellent host, Thanks.


Thanks for the kind words everyone – just hope it wasn’t TMI! 

By the way, Leon, we sorely short-changed your sub here. I noticed as everyone was leaving that I forgot to turn off the DSP “Cellar Club” processing I use for music (which I was playing before everyone showed up). My REW measurements with it engaged have shown it to just annihilate response below about 30 Hz. That’s why your extension didn’t look any better than it did. Despite that it showed great extension all the way to the bottom of the graph (10 Hz), which is better than I’ve ever seen with that DSP on! I look forward to hearing it and measuring it in your own HT! :jump:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Sory i missed the get togethers my wifes been a crazy person lately , she thinks Im cheating on her


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

That really was a fruitful get together - a lot of great information. I'm sorry I couldn't stay longer, but I think seeing that sonosub upclose was worth the trip by itself...what a beast! I loved it. 

Wayne, you are a gracious host and I truly enjoyed meeting you and Donna. 
Mark, you did a great job with organizing this event - many thanks!

I'm excited about putting a sub together and I have to say that sonosub was amazing.

Thanks again for the gathering.:yes:

T.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

*HHT-DIY*
*How 'bout another meet?

Any ideas for topics, or offers to host/present?
Lvisneau, care to treat us to a demo of that great sonosub?
FlashJim, how about a comparison of your DIY sealed sub vs. Infinite Baffle sub?
Jack, we'd love a demo of your awesome HT setup.
Bear5K, a video calibration lesson and recent release DVD screening would be great. 

anyone else?*


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

mrstampe said:


> *HHT-DIY*
> *How 'bout another meet?
> 
> Any ideas for topics, or offers to host/present?
> ...


I'm having some "buzzing" issues w/ the sono but we can still do a demo.
I also just got the epson pro cinema 1080UB, so we can demo that also if we want.
And I just did a diy masking system for my screen(nothing special, just some moveable felt).
Maybe A multiple stop meet?


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm just a novice and don't have any technical demonstrations, but if a couple of fellows wants to get together and listen to my 5 year project, I may be open for a demo.....Those with children or have sensitive ears may want to bring a football helmet or ear plugs :hide:....
My Soundsplinter subwoofer had a baby two weeks ago. They look like twins!

I've just heard about this group....:bigsmile:

I managed to get myself marked on the Google map of the DIY participants. 


Mike Cason


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Arts Clean Box modified*

Hey Houston guys....

I bought an Art's Clean Box and made the following modifications to it and it is way too much for my system as I have barrier input strips to match the impedance from my Rotel to the QSCs'. Look for the Arts Clean Box thread to see what folks are saying about it.

I installed the 1 uf caps, replacing the originals so you don't lose the low end like some were complaining about. They originally had the .047 caps and the bass was diminished.

During one of the meets or a visit from one of you guys, I'll let the modified box go for $50 with the original caps in a baggie and throw in a pair of XLR cables I bought to hook it up to the amps. I'm not trying to just pawn off the box, but if one of you really need this thing, it will save you some money rather than buying it and making the modifications. Otherwise, I'll just keep it put away for another project.

Mike

http://www.ccdoggy.net/speaker/IMG_2119.jpg


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You guys still meeting?


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Sonnie,

I haven't heard a word.

I've rebuilt my mains again and have added 4 passive radiators to the lower cabinet and rebuilt the front baffel and removed the ports. Lower section box freq just dropped from 30 to 23 hz. Just got 'em in the house. Finished rebuilding my subs again too! I replaced all 8 Parts Express 1100 gram passives with the ones CSS is selling now loaded to 1800 grams each, bringing my box tuning from 24 hz to 18 hz for each sub.

I'm anxious to have a couple of the guys over now because it really rocks! Little problem developed though....the Rotel was starting to shriek at me and do some funny things I didn't like so it was shipped out Wednesday to Rotel for a total revamp and upgrade of the Eprom chip and updated software. A couple of days past warranty and they still took care of me!

That means, my demo is on hold for a couple of weeks. "I haven't even heard the mains yet"!! That's like having a new Corvette in the driveway waiting for the wheels....."

Maybe some others will chime in....

Take care,
Mike


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey guys, 

Sorry for the long delay again. I'm on active duty with the Army and will be returning to Houston in about a week. We should definitely get together at Mike's place soon. It looks like he's done an amazing job!! My Nat P Waves are nearly complete too, and I'll be starting the sub project shortly thereafter. Talk soon...

Mark


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I've been busy.

1. I ditched DTV after 10 years and went with with AT&T's U-Verse. I got the U200 and 10Mb Max Internet package. I'm doing all kinds of geeky stuff with the house network like going Gigabit. I ran Cat5e throughout the house and from the NID to where the gateway would be. The installer said it was his favorite install to date. While waiting for the lineman to come hook us up, we watched Transformers. The IB was boomin'. 


2. Squirrels in the attic ate my temporary speaker wire for the IB. It's wired with 12ga CL3 now and it's hidden from the evil tree rats. I originally posted about it here.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Squirrels and wiring*

I just made a post to this issue and everyone needs to read it! Here is the link to Jims original post: It's post #8

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...38-ep2500-clipping-like-crazy.html#post102620


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

*Houston Home Theater DIY July meeting
Our preliminary plan is to be hosted by Mike Cason to see and hear his amazing creations. If you've not been following along, check out the photos of his mains and massive subwoofers built on a passive radiator platform (4 posts above this one). Please chime in with your input about time, topics, issues or anything else related to the Club.

SUMMARY
Date: July 26 or 27, afternoon.
Host: Mike Cason
Location: League City area
Topic: Mike's DIY speakers and HT design

Thanks, Mike, for offering to show off your designs. I'll post final details after about a week based on your responses.


Mark (mrstampe)*


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm honored to have you all over and am looking forward to it.

Keep me posted....

Best regards,
Mike


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm game...I'm excited to hear your set up!

Let me know.

T.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Count me in. I'm pretty sure I can get away long enough to hang out a while.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Anyone in Katy or the west side of town interested in carpooling?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Anyone in Katy or the west side of town interested in carpooling?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne



I would be. You drive, I buy lunch? My A/C clutch bearing is starting to go.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey guys.....:bigsmile:

I'm getting excited about your enthusiasm. Many dollars and years have gone into my project and I certainly enjoy auditioning it to folks, especially ones that know the DIY challenges. Most people can't imagine the amount of work that has to to into a full DIY home theater......

I hope I get my Rotel back soon and I should have the Bang & Olfusen RL60s finished by mid week and installed by the end of next weekend. They should really set off the surround system. You can see them at my new website I just got online a couple of days ago. I've still have more info and pics to add, but at least it's up and running....:daydream:

Thanks,
Mike Cason


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I spoke with Mike Sheehan at Rotel last week and my unit was supposed to go on his workbench on the 24th. I'm not pushing them as they took it back after the warranty period had expired. All of the new audio formats and upgrades are being performed.

I have a new website up and running now to give back to the DIY people who are just getting into the new hobby as well as for those that are always looking for new suppliers and etc. My site is free and I have an open forum and I am not a manufacture biased website. After 10 years of folks helping me out, I felt it was time for me to give my time in return to help others with what limited knowledge I have.

I ran into a bit of a problem today. Today was my install day for my completely modified Bang & Olufsen Redline 60 speakers as my side surrounds, and they won't be able to be mounted where I need them. They are now for sale and I have a link below for the listing here at the Shack:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...nt/11797-b-o-redline-60s-sale.html#post104706

Full details with crystal clear pics of my modification and rebuilds can be found on my new website. Just look under the Bang & Olufsen Redlline Modification in the index. I have more information in my phpBB forum under the "Garage Sale" discussion. 

I am devastated, as these are simply awesome speakers and I've worked so hard on them. I've fixed two manufacturer's flaws with the ABR's and the crossovers. How about 94 to 96 dB efficient?

Let me know if any of you are interested in them. I have an extra pair of speakers for back up drivers, tweets, and crossovers. I also have a single pair of stands. $600 takes everything.

I'll keep you posted if Rotel has a delay or problem with my processor/amp well ahead of our intended meeting target date of July 26th or 27th.

Thanks,
Mike UPDATE>>>>>The B & O speakers now installed and off the market.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: July 26th or 27th meeting...*

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

My Rotel is back and is online. I've got some tweaking to do and am still working on getting my old/new Bang & Olufsen surrounds installed. I've got some good Polk RC85I's ceiling mounted surrounds, so if the B & O's aren't in yet, were still ready to go!

I'm not selling the B & O's now because I'm determined to find a way to mount these simply awesome and efficient speakers.

I'll hand this post over to Mark now and let him help me get my end of the meeting ready for you guys because this is a new twist to my lifestyle......:coocoo:

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

*Houston Home Theater DIY July Meeting​Time:
Sunday, July 27
2:00pm - 4:00pm 

Location:
Mike Cason's home
See general map below
Directions with your RSVP

Agenda:
Mike will be wowwing us with his amazing DIY home theater system with mulple custom-built speakers and newly reworked amplifier. I'm sure he has demo material to show off his creations, but if you want to try out your favorite movie scene or a music track, bring it along (I'm sure Mike wouldn't mind). We'll hear about his design goals, information and supply sources, cabinet construction, testing, and his final assessment. I'm sure some great advice will come out of this session for anyone considering building speakers or designing a home theater. 

Contact:
Mark (mrstampe)
832-723-2119
or PM me


All are welcome, but for security purposes we'll release specific maps and directions only to those who contact me by PM or phone.*


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Reckon I could carpool with someone. :blink:


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Just going to miss me and my new/current build. I will be moving to College Station in early August for graduate school. Perhaps next time.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Reckon I could carpool with someone. :blink:


*Absolutely! Surely there's someone else who'd like a little roadtrip over to Houston. Maybe some BBQ or "real" Tex-Mex for lunch too?*



avaserfi said:


> Just going to miss me and my new/current build. I will be moving to College Station in early August for graduate school. Perhaps next time.


*Ahhh, another DIYer coming to town... well, College Station is close enough! Welcome. We'll be looking for you at one of our future events. *


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

mrstampe said:


> *Ahhh, another DIYer coming to town... well, College Station is close enough! Welcome. We'll be looking for you at one of our future events. *


I will probably need some help bringing my builds to the meets . I typically build active systems (so amps are a must) also, I make my builds _strictly based on perceptual research_ meaning they _must_ be audibly inert [among other things] - so they are heavy*. My current three-way will weigh about 130-150lbs a piece...

These are over built in terms of being inert since I had some volume to kill as there was a material change for the constrain layers halfway through, but here is an idea of the cabinet [midrange/tweeter module only shown]. By the way these are going to be my computer speakers as that is the only place I could actually use a monopolar speaker. As far as main speakers go they need to be omnipolar for the most realistic experience possible [as shown by perceptual research].

*Through testing using an accelerometer and a handful of articles published in the JAES I have determined typical DIY and commercial bracing techniques are insufficient in eliminating audible midrange resonances.


----------



## IndoSlim (Dec 14, 2007)

Aw man! I'll be in Jamaica! Wish I could join you fellas to get a taste of the whole DIY thing (since I have yet to get into it). Maybe next time.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

July Meet attendees confirmed, so far...

Mike (host)
Mark
Wayne
Jim
Tony
Richard

Sonny??



RSVP to me, and I'll send out directions to the meet. Should be a great one.

Mark


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Looking good Mark. :whistling:

I'm still tweaking the rebuilt Rotel and it will do us a good job for the meet. The speaker rebuilds with the new passive radiators are sounding great. I was down for two weeks with mis prescribed meds, but still hope to have the Bang and Olufsen's installed as added surrounds if time allows for an even better performance.

I'll know more about a week ahead of time if anyone needs to bring anything. My wife said she was going to get some goodies together and I'm going to have an ice chest full of cold drinks and have ice water on hand. I don't drink any beer but if someone wants to bring their own, please do so in moderation. I've got lots of off street parking.

I have a couple of test DVD's, a variety of music DVDs, and some of the good movie titles, but if you have any with the special effects or another test DVD, bring it on. I haven't stepped up to a SACD player yet, but my CD player does a nice job.

Looking forward to meeting everyone. :daydream:

Mike


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

If you are interested in the hassle of connecting it up, I have a 1st Gen Toshiba HD-A1 HD-DVD player that I could bring for "show and tell". I have a ton of HD-DVD movies I could bring for demo as well.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Jim,

I finally had time to work on the Rotel's setup last night again.

They put in 3 new boards $870 parts and labor for free and upgraded it to HD, which I don't use. My DVD and satellite are component to the HD TV tuner.

Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Jim,

I've got the Rotel to work correctly so bring your HD player.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

I ordered the Onkyo 875 and it was defective. I reinstalled the Rotel and it is working fine. 



Mike


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Sunday's 7-27 DIY meeting confirmation:*

Hi Jim and all other interested DIY members,

Jim, *I've purchased the newest Mitsubishi 65" DLP 1080P TV* so now I can now use your HD player. I would like to meet with you Saturday to pick up the unit or you can bring it here. It might be a great help with some of your good demo stuff. I would like some quiet time Saturday to install it and get the new TV's and Rotel's internal settings ready for easy switching between DVDs and HD DVDs.

For everyone else, I've been working very long hours and nights the past two weekends getting things ready for you guys. :dizzy: 

Please bring your good test DVD's with you or anything else the group might be interested in seeing.

This type of meeting is new for me so any and all inputs are welcomed.

I've send Mark (MR. Stampe) an email this morning and have asked him to help me get you guys together and I'm looking forward to meeting all of you.

I've finally got my system completed and ready for you. I've even installed my newly modified Bang and Olufsen Redline speakers installed for side surrounds for added an added HT experience. That was an all night job! They are fabulous. You can see them on my website using the Bang & Olufsen modification link. :jump:

I'll have plenty of cold drinks and some party trays, so all you need to bring are your ears and or alcoholic beverages.

Mike :bigsmile:


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

mrstampe said:


> July Meet attendees confirmed, so far...
> 
> Mike (host)
> Mark
> ...



*Just confirming a headcount for the HHT-DIY meet this Sunday -- so far, 8. All of the above will be coming, plus my brother and nephew from out of town. If anyone listed cannot make it, please let me know ASAP. If you want to go, drop me an email so I can send you the address and directions.

Thanks,
Mark 
[email protected]
832-723-2119*


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Sunday at Mike's place info....*

After Mark gives you the address come to the back door.

I built a new home and don't have a sidewalk to my front porch yet, so come to the back door and just come on in. No doorbell or door knocking is necessary. Write down my phone number so if you get lost, I can help you out if the house isn't rocking or vibrating a bit, and I can still hear the phone. 

See ya guys (or gals) Sunday, :jump:

Mike


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for opening your house up to us, Mike. I had a great time. When I get home I'll post the couple of pictures I took.


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

The sound and clarity of Mike's set up was amazing. Dynamic and powerful. The visual impression looking at the array of speakers was awesome enough; the impact of his creation was truly impressive. As much as I was in awe of the sub's - the center speaker was the star in my opinion. Listening to the demo disks displayed a whisper as clean and clear as branches breaking and even explosions; there was never a need to struggle to make out any sounds. The sub's fill the room in a wave that's felt before heard - not something that I've experienced in theaters, not the that extent. 

I was excited to see the system in person, but more excited after I left. Truly a successful DIY experience and it was great to hear what's possible "away from retail."

My 2c...

Oh, thx for all the grub. Truly a gracious host!:T


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Tony,

Thanks for the kind words.....I'm glad my system didn't let you guys down. I've worked years to get it where it is at now and it's an honor to have a group of guys who know audio systems come over to audition it and give me your inputs.

It was certainly a treat to have everyone over. Come on by anytime with that special DVD and we'll crank it up!

Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

FlashJim said:


> Thanks for opening your house up to us, Mike. I had a great time. When I get home I'll post the couple of pictures I took.


Thanks for bringing your HD player. I enjoyed your company as well.
Mike


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

*HHT-DIY July Meet comments and photos...*

Truly an outstanding home theater, designed and built by our gracious host, Mike Cason. We all really enjoyed the experience of "blow your hair back" explosions and glass shattering that made our skin crawl. Wonderful imaging and soundstage for the musical tracks as well. Thanks again for opening your home to us!

See the photos below of the front end of the HT, a perspective shot demonstrating the imposing stature of his subs, and another demonstrating Mike's handywork at building crossover boards.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for for the pics Mark, and of course your attendance as well as the rest of the group . I really enjoyed the demo and am looking forward to more of them to experience some other folk's projects, including your Natalie P's when you are done.

To address the crossover photos, the two larger ones with the Jantzen air coils on the left were just a couple left over from some attempts during the many rebuilds, (some parts were removed and used in other projects), the upper right is one of Parts Express's Dayton's standard units, and the lower right xover is one of the original Radio Shack shelf units I used in my very early days of the speaker design work.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi guys! Nice forum!

Sorry I missed the last meet. mrstampe found me wandering aimless around the halls of another HT forum and pointed me in this direction... (Thanks!)

I'll look forward to the next meet.

I've always been a bit of an HT geek, but just went into overdrive a few months ago, as I am building a custom home in tomball with a 14' x 20' media room. I'm in the process of getting the gear together now...

I'm looking forward to the next meet!


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

StewartG,

Even though I got a terrific review from the Sprtex, I may have wired the xover wrong in the center speaker. I opened it up to verify a couple of caps and inductors and think I made a mistake with the xover. I'm ordering new parts and am going to build another one and install it, and when I'm done and happy with it, I can pm you if you would want to make the drive to the NASA area and audition my system. I've been getting requests for plans for the center speaker and mains, so I've decided to sell them and wanted to double check everything.

For the rest of you guys....I headed to Sonnie's house somewhere in central Alabama a couple days after our meeting and 31 hours later, I made it back home with his Lazy Boy recliners and his two Panamax conditioners/surge protectors. He is not really a hillbilly, he just wears the hat and smokes the corn cob pipe like they do. He did have a couple of rabbits swinging over his shoulder when I arrived. He was just getting back from fetching vittles for granny & Ellie Mae.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Mike Cason said:


> StewartG,
> 
> Even though I got a terrific review from the Sprtex, I may have wired the xover wrong in the center speaker. I opened it up to verify a couple of caps and inductors and think I made a mistake with the xover. I'm ordering new parts and am going to build another one and install it, and when I'm done and happy with it, I can pm you if you would want to make the drive to the NASA area and audition my system. I've been getting requests for plans for the center speaker and mains, so I've decided to sell them and wanted to double check everything.
> 
> ...




I'll drive a lot further than to clear lake to audition a cool system! Anyway, I grew up in clear lake (middlebrook). I'm CLHS, class of '85.

My folks live in League City nowadays so I can make it a "double feature." Thanks for the invite!


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re:Houston DIY Meeting & Voltage Drop*

Hi guys,

During our meet at my house, one of you asked for me to figure a voltage drop for you for a wire run from your garage breaker box to your HT room. There were so many new faces to me, I can't remember who it was.

These are the results:
You need to figure the extra length going up and down the walls and ceilings, and around the room walls if the wire is on a circuit with several outlets, to the panel and plugs.

Wire size #12 gauge copper wire with a 150’ length @ 120 volts, single phase:

20 amps = 4.8% voltage drop – Estimated drop 5.7 volts – Ending voltage =114.3 
15 amps = 3.6%; drop of 4.3 volts; Ending voltage =115.7
10 amps = 2.4%; drop of 2.4 volts; Ending voltage =117.1

Wire size #14 gauge copper:

20 amps = 7.6% drop of 9.1 volts; Ending voltage = 110.9
15 amps = 5.7% drop of 6.8 volts; Ending voltage = 113.2
10 amps = 3.8% drop of 4.6 volts: Ending voltage = 115.4

Plug in a vacuum cleaner and another load (toaster, hair dryer) to get close to 20 amps and check the voltage from a plug on the same circuit. The amp ratings are on the appliances. If it rated is in watts, divide the watts by 120 volts for your amp draw. You can also crank up your system to a very high level, but it will be intermittent due to the subwoofer amp draw not being constant so you won't get an accurate reading.

#1 rule to remember: The lower the voltage, the higher the amp draw on your equipment. If the amp draw is too high due to low voltage, then you shorten the life of your gear.

Sorry for the delay. I had to go to Sonnie's house in Alabama, then board and unboard my home and buildings for the storm.

I certainly enjoyed meeting all of you!

Mike


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Stewart, your parents miss you.....*



StewartG said:


> I'll drive a lot further than to clear lake to audition a cool system! Anyway, I grew up in clear lake (middlebrook). I'm CLHS, class of '85.
> 
> My folks live in League City nowadays so I can make it a "double feature." Thanks for the invite!


Stewart,

You better plan on a trip to see mom and dad very, very soon! they love you....:kiss: 

The crossover is finished and upgraded with better caps. It is truly an awesome experience to listen to! I wish I had upgraded it for the DIY meeting here last month, but anytime the guys want to stop by and listen, the doors will be open to them.

I built the first xover with some less expensive caps and I was in my early days of speaker building and learning when I built them. Attached are photos of the original one which did have a couple of wiring issues, and the new one I finished last night and installed. 

My wife asked me if I was ok because I appeared to be in a coma or trance while listening to Diana Krall! The center speaker bass got much deeper and its overall sound became more pronounced and accurate with very detailed sound. The center speaker's movie/vocal/musical sounds were improved by ten/fold, at a minimum.

I'm looking forward to meeting you Stewart, and welcome to the Hosuton DIY group! :T

Mike Cason


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Hunkerin' down...*

Well folks, it looks like we're not going to be able to dodge this one. Mike, Mark - hope you guys are headed for higher ground!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> *Hunkerin' down...*
> 
> Well folks, it looks like we're not going to be able to dodge this one. Mike, Mark - hope you guys are headed for higher ground!
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne,

You've been to my house but you didn't see all the extra steel and extra reinforcement I put into my home. I also built it at 14' above sea level, higher than required. I custom built it myself over a 3 year period. I'm boarding up all four buildings and am staying. I've got the 6' fence, an alarm, and a very large gun for the treasure seekers.

If anyone doesn't know the quality of their home build and are in a low lying area, get the **** out!!!!!!!!!!!! It aint worth it.

Wish me luck....back to boarding......:gah:

Mike


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Good luck to us I hope everyone has insurance on our stuff I know our families will be safe but pray for the windows and electonics they have to feend for themselves


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

This will be a good time to see if the RLPs will float or
still sound good under water!


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not near the brunt of it, but College Station is supposed to be getting some rain and winds. A weekend lost to weather after I spent all week prepping everything...I guess it could be worse. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You might want to unplug your electronics from the wall. That's the best assurance of not having them fry from a surge, lightening, etc.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You might want to unplug your electronics from the wall. That's the best assurance of not having them fry from a surge, lightening, etc.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Hey Wayne,

I've got both of Sonnie's Panamax units!

Good idea though....

I've almost got all 4 buildings boarded up now. I'll be setting up an underwater mic to run a REW on submersible RLPs.....:bigsmile:

Mike


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Hmm, I wonder if you could modify a sub to pump water...


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello..... you guy still alive my comcast cable/phone/internet is still out but lights came back on sunday night no damage at all to my apartment 

I hope everyone was as lucky as me. I stayed in Hobby airport the whole time and even got sent on a job in the middle of the storm around 300 am to tie the central concoure doors shut with rope that was scary the concouse is all glass the windows were whistling water was shooting in though the doors all the light were out exept for the backup emergency stuff hopefully you guys got off with just a blown down fence and no power


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

As you Houston folks get things settled back together at home, please let us know you are all okie-dokie... :T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I just received a PM from Mike Cason. He had a "2 minute allowance on a borrowed DSL computer" to PM me and wanted to pass on to everyone that he's OK. All the buildings are intact, with only a couple of bent gutters. A couple of fences got damaged and lots of trees down and lots of debris. Most of the winds were in the 110 to 125 mph range and there was no storm surge. He's been working 12 hour days doing clean up and he's exhausted. He'll be back as soon as he get's his internet connection up and running.


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm on the 'live-in" crew at the Refinery, so I stayed at work for the duration. Tuesday was my first day off...I'm here at work until we're up and running again. At home, had some water in through my uppper windows and a bent fence in a couple of places. That's it - very fortunate. I got my Comcast services back yesterday - electrical back Monday night. My neighborhood in Pearland did very well. The neighborhood across the street didn't do too well. Roofs and fences are gone. Most of them still do not have power.

I hope the rest of you in Houston are all-right. I hope none of you were in the Galveston/Boliver area - they got leveled. Touch base when you can.

T.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

We fared pretty well, actually - had no damage to anything! We even had power (and internet) through the whole thing, except for an hour or so between 8:30-9:30, which was about 2-1/2 hours before the storm hit strong. Amazingly, Direct TV was also on through the whole thing! We're about 25 miles west of downtown Houston, and I think the center of Ike rolled through about 20 -30 miles or east downtown. So we were quite a distance from it. Before it hit the TV was saying we could expect 75-80 MPH winds in Katy, which is the low-end of Category 1 strength. I would venture to guess that was accurate, or maybe even a bit high for what we actually saw. 

So overall everyone fared pretty well out here compared to other areas of town. Driving around some of the nearby neighborhoods it looked like the worst damage was to wood-plank fences and trees.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Hey guys. We made it through fine. We lost 3 of the 6 pines that we have. I'll be having all of them removed and replaced with oaks. 

No house or family damage. We're back to normal except for the clean up.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

We're alright here. I rode out the storm by staffing Ben Taub ER friday through sunday. Lots of craziness and some sad stories, but overall Houston pulled through pretty well. As Tony mentioned, the near coastal areas are a different story.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm back.....it's sure nice to have power and internet now. Clear Lake Shores, Kemah, and a lot of Seabrook was under water. 5 more feet of storm surge and I would have been pumping water with the RLP 15's.

It was very strange feeling walking around during the hour or so in the eye of the storm surveying the damage from the initial strike from Ike. The back side of the storm was even worse. It broke plywood and deck screws on the west side windows of my two houses here but held on and everything was intact. We could have had a tornado or wind gusts up to 140 mph as reported by some. I've got both streets lined with trees and debris to be picked up by FEMA.

Now I'm busy helping to restore electricity to a lot of unfortunate folks from downed power lines and broken electrical services. 

I felt really bad with all of my trees and fences down along with the huge mess until I started working in Clear Lake Shores and Kemah. There is only a one lane path through the streets of these communities with all of their personal belongings sitting out front ready to be hauled off. Utterly devastating to these folks. I got home the first night after going back to my electrical work in these areas and counted my blessings. The stinch of water and mud in the homes along with the mold and mildew already growing coupled with the humidity really makes it hard on these people and workers.

Everyone who was in the path of this storm that only suffered debris and minor damages, count your blessings. :innocent:

I'm glad to see everyone who has posted did well. :T

Mike


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Hurrican Ike photos*

Hi to all you Houston DIY members.

Someone sent me a link to a lot of photos that include San Leon, Kemah, League City, and other areas around here showing the damages incurred from the storm. 

I thought I would share them with you. 

Hope all is well with everyone....:1eye:

Mike

http://tinyurl.com/3f9qnp


----------



## johngalt47 (Oct 10, 2008)

Rats! I just joined HTS and wish I had joined soon enough to attend the Houston get together. I live and work near I-45 and Dixie Farm Rd.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

johngalt47 said:


> Rats! I just joined HTS and wish I had joined soon enough to attend the Houston get together. I live and work near I-45 and Dixie Farm Rd.


pm or email me with your name and phone number. You are just a couple of minutes away......Maybe we can crank 'em up for a few minutes this weekend fer ya...


Mike


----------



## johngalt47 (Oct 10, 2008)

That would be great! I'll send you an email shortly.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard, JohnGalt. The Houston Home Theater DIY group has been meeting for about a year. We have members all over the Houston area. Many have built, are building, or are thinking about building a home theater. That may include projection screens, DIY speakers and subs, HT rooms, electronics mods and other ideas. We are open to suggestions for meeting topics and locations. Browse around the thread, and see what you might like to see and hear. Again, glad to have you!


----------



## Red Z (Jan 8, 2008)

I am out of Dallas, Houston is kind of a drive, but I am sure we could at least keep each other abreast of regional issues. I have spent most of my time installing systems preferring built-ins.


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Sonotube*

Hey Guys, I'm in the process of finishing up my new subwoofer, and I need to get rid of my old sonotube enclosure. I really don't want to just chunk it, so I was hoping one of you local houston guys would be interested. It is 300L and tune to around 16hz, adn will practically buckle your wall studs. I currently have a tempest-x in it that I will use in my new sealed box. The end cap are piano black, and its covered in black carpet. If you want it, come and get it.


----------



## johngalt47 (Oct 10, 2008)

What is the diameter of the tube?


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Its a 24" and probably about 5' top to bottom


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Where are you located? I'd love to see how it works with my RL-P15.


----------



## davidag02 (Oct 24, 2008)

HTS newbie here! Glad to see there is a Houston group! :bigsmile: 

I'm on the west side of town just south of Memorial City Mall. I would to love to participate in any future events you guys have.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

davidag02 said:


> HTS newbie here! Glad to see there is a Houston group! :bigsmile:
> 
> I'm on the west side of town just south of Memorial City Mall. I would to love to participate in any future events you guys have.


Glad to have you here, David. We're growing all the time. As I wrote to JohnGalt above, we're open to any ideas and request you may have for future events. Feel free to throw out your ideas on this forum, or PM me directly if you prefer. See you around the Shack!


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry Jim, Mark beat you to it, but if he doesn't end up taking it, you're next in line. Anyways, Mark has no bass at the moment, and if I'm not mistaken, you have an IB setup. I think NO BASS trumps MO BASS on this particular occasion.:bigsmile:


----------



## davidag02 (Oct 24, 2008)

mrstampe said:


> Glad to have you here, David. We're growing all the time. As I wrote to JohnGalt above, we're open to any ideas and request you may have for future events. Feel free to throw out your ideas on this forum, or PM me directly if you prefer. See you around the Shack!


I've got a couple of ideas for a get together...

With Halloween coming up very shortly, how about a get together for a scary movie? I just picked up "The Orphanage" on BR, a scary movie which I highly recommend to everyone.

Another idea, is to watch Casino Royale before Quantum of Solace comes out. Since this is the first Bond movie to pick up right where the previous one left off, I figured I would do a little catching up before I see the new one.

I'll gladly offer up my place, but I can really only seat about 5-6 comfortably. My place is pretty small...

Anyone with a bit more space willing to host an event? :R


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

> I've got a couple of ideas for a get together...
> 
> With Halloween coming up very shortly, how about a get together for a scary movie? I just picked up "The Orphanage" on BR, a scary movie which I highly recommend to everyone.
> 
> ...


Both are great ideas! I'll be out of town quite a bit this month (this weekend, 8-12, 15-16, 27-30), but I'm up for either or both if the schedule permits -- we've never tried a weekday, or I might just have to miss it. *By a virtual show of hands, how many HHT-DIY members would like to do A) Scary Movie, B) 007 - Quantum of Solace?*


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Maceo23 said:


> Sorry Jim, Mark beat you to it, but if he doesn't end up taking it, you're next in line. Anyways, Mark has no bass at the moment, and if I'm not mistaken, you have an IB setup. I think NO BASS trumps MO BASS on this particular occasion.:bigsmile:


It is sorry, but true... I have no bass at the moment. :crying: However, if Jim wants to try out his RL-p15 in the sonotube for a while first, I could pick it up later. As per my previous post, my busy schedule has kept me from finishing off my over-due Nat P Wave mains and starting my sub project. I hope to finish off the Waves sometime this month. After that, I could host an event at my home.

Jim, what do you think of that arrangement?


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

That works for me. I'd only want to play with it for a while to see how the driver sounds compared to my sealed box.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

davidag02 said:


> HTS newbie here! Glad to see there is a Houston group! :bigsmile:
> 
> I'm on the west side of town just south of Memorial City Mall. I would to love to participate in any future events you guys have.


Welcome! I work at Hammerly and the Beltway ... right around the corner from you. I live in Copperfield just off 6 near 529.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

For all of you came out to the DIY cable meet we hosted last year - and those who couldn't make it (Jim?) - who are still interested in making your own cables, I've finally got a How to Solder article up (with a few additional installments yet to come). It's been over a year and a half in the making with a cast of thousands (of pictures, that is). Wade through the whole thing and you too will be a DIY cabling expert!

I started putting up the posts only a month ago, and already it's had over 500 hits and is #2 on a Google search for "solder diy cables," and on pages 1 or 2 for most other searches that include combinations of words like "solder,"cable," "how to," "DIY," etc. This should help bring a lot of new traffic to the Shack! 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## johngalt47 (Oct 10, 2008)

I went to Mike Cason's home this weekend to hear his speakers. They were amazing! The cut we watched from The Haunting was house shaking! The clarity and lack of distortion was really something.

Years ago I heard some Wilson Grand Slamms driven by big Krell amps and, at $60,000 a pair, didn't have sonically what Mike's speakers have.


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

Wow! i leave you guys alone for a while and look what happens. glad everyone made it past ike ok. Sorry i missed the last meet, mikes speakers look awsome. looks like my little sub has been outdone. i'll be checking back more often and would like to go to the next one. I replaced my projector with an epson 1080ub and reintroduced my svs and hsu to my system. (you can never have enough bass.) and changed out the onkyo with a denon 3808ci.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow...Mr. John Galt; what a nice review! :T Thank you for the very kind words!!

Ya wanna come back.....I just added some more horsepower under the hood.....:hsd:

I loved my old Rotel RSX 1065 we used during our Houston DIY group meeting but I replaced it with the Next Generation NAD T-785 receiver. After days of tweaking I still didn't have the soundstage I had with the Rotel 100 wpc X 5 channel. Sonnie helped me with my tweaking and it improved some, but the Rotel drives my speakers better than the NAD. The two Panamax 5100s I bought from Sonnnie since the DIY meeting are in the middle of the cabinet.

Now I'm just using the awesome NAD's processor/preamp to drive my new Rotel RMB 1095 "200 wpc" X 5 channel amp that I installed Friday night. (I bought my wife some very nice flowers!) The NAD is providing plenty of horsepower for my center backs and I've got reserve HP from the Rotel for the rest of the system.

My mains have really opened up and the soundstage is awesome. Rotel must have made some major improvements to their amps since my RSX was built. The entire audio spectrum is spectacular. The surrounds and center backs scare me at times! The bass, midrange, and highs are better than I ever expected. For some unknown reason, I'm getting better subwoofer output and control too.

Add to that, the newest modification of my center speaker with my completely re-designed crossover I finished and installed on 10-10-08 and now I'm really in audio heaven.

I've included a pic and the space left in the cabinet is for my BluRay when the right one comes out in the first quarter. I've already been eyeballing a couple....:nerd: I'll make those wires go away with the velcrow attached cloth already on the back of the stand and hope to finish the grill covers soon. 

Congratulations on your cabling and website work Wayne! Now I can say I know someone real famous!!! :jump:

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

Happy New Year!!!

Hope to see more of ya'll this year than the last.

Always,

T.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

I wish the group the best for the new year as well. 

I sincerely hope none of our fellows have lost their jobs with the resession going on. 

Tony, I agree with you....we need to have some more get togethers. I think there is a pair of Natalie Ps being finished up and hopefully others have some projects to share soon. 

I started Xmas day and finished the 4 day grill recovering project Sunday, so I'm finally done. (That's what I've been saying for 6 years). I have Sonnie's Lazy Boy recliners in the living room now. We can usually open up the doors again for a couple of hours anytime here for those that missed the meeting......:yay2:

The best of 2009 to all!

Mike


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

nice chairs! 

Santa brought me a Blu-Ray player and a stack of movies. That was the only HT related thing I got.

2009 Plans:

I got the thumbs up to build a new entertainment center. I'm going to size it for a new TV.  I've been eyeing the Samsung 52" 750.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

FlashJim said:


> 2009 Plans:
> 
> I got the thumbs up to build a new entertainment center.


Did you forget #2? "Host Houston group to show off my IB sub." :laugh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Did you forget #2? "Host Houston group to show off my IB sub." :laugh:
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne



Sounds like we've got some interest back in the group~~~~~~~~~~Wayne, did you finish the sub, or is it still under construction? 

Jim,

Sure would be neat to see and hear some BluRay on my system now. I wonder if they look or sound any better than the HD unit you brought to our meet? Yes......outside the grueling nonstop round trip to Sonnie's house, the chairs are a big payoff for us in the living room. Thanks for the compliments. They just happened to be the same ones my wife has wanted for a few years and as you know, we have to keep the WAF in check. Sonnie made me a of a deal on a couple of Panamax 5100 units too.

I'm holding out for my BluRay cause I hear there are some improved upconverting chips fixing to hit the market this next quarter, now that the Christmas season shoppers have bought a large portion of the HDMI 1.1 and profile 1.0 units, a lot of the R & D has been paid for. Most of those buyers don't know the difference between units except that the price is cheaper than the players were a year ago... A report said 1.5 million units sold the first week after Christmas.

Mike


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Did you forget #2? "Host Houston group to show off my IB sub." :laugh:
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Ah yes, I'll add that to the list.  Maybe we can have a tuning party and we can dial it in.


Mike, I got the Panasonic DMP-BD35K, which is Profile 2.0. I got it for $224 shipped right around Thanksgiving. It gets great reviews.

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Pana...23385/catOid/-17262/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

How are all of my Houston HT friends these days? I've been up to my eyeball in regular work, and in preparing for Army deployment in a few months. We should start thinking about new topics, potential hosts and a few possible dates. Remember, we can do:

1) Speaker auditions,
2) Build demonstrations,
3) Video tuning tutorial,
4) New Blu-Ray screening,
5) any other ideas you might have.

So, throw some ideas up on the wall and see what sticks!


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Mark,

Good to know you're still home to spend some time with your new little one. Hope all is good on your end. 

I'd like to see some tuning / calibration instruction. I know you were building some speaker boxes; did you complete them? If not, covering the build and assembly would be interesting.

Or, we could get some double hearing protection, BluRay copy of Transformers, and head on over to Mike's for a viewing...:yes: His system is worth a second viewing.

I'm up for anything, hit me up when you get a date in mind.

Tony


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm working on the Nat P Waves this weekend. I applied the final curved wall to the first speaker and began to bondo-up the gaps. Hopefully, the second speaker will get sealed up and maybe completely prepped for whatever finish they'll ultimately get. I'd like to have a finished product before showing them off.

We still have Jim's IB vs ported sub demo option, our recent addition David had some good ideas, or week could head back down to Mike's place. Maybe if I get a ton done this weekend, I could consider hosting in a couple weeks.

Any more ideas?


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Sprtex said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> 
> Or, we could get some double hearing protection, BluRay copy of Transformers, and head on over to Mike's for a viewing...:yes: His system is worth a second viewing.
> ...


Tony,

I rebuilt the center speaker's crossover a couple of weeks after our viewing. You commented about how well it sounded before and the new crossover has really improved it. I changed the crossover points and changed the tweeter's section to a 3rd order from the 2nd order that I had with my previous crossover. It really shines now!

I've also bought the next generation T-785 NAD receiver and beefed up the output power with a new Rotel THX RMB 1095 5 x 200 watt amplifier. The system really rocks now! :hsd:

I'm always open for you guys to come over. It's a treat to have ya! :yay2:

I'm now a distributor for the Audience A3 full range driver and other products and have been working on a cabinet design. These 3" drivers have the new XBL2 technology and are full range from 40 hz to 2200 hz and down to 20 hz @ -20. About all I could do is display the drivers at the meet until I get a perfected cabinet. I've got one built, but am tweaking it. There are no crossovers needed.

I've also got Audience's Illuminator disk treatment we could apply to a DVD to show how this product improves the sound of all optical disks. I haven't had the time to treat a disk yet, so that would be a good demo. Refer to my website to read more about it.

Let me know....:T

Mike


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

I forgot I bought a DVD copy of Transformers. Our workers came over yesterday and we plugged it in and went to scene #18. Wow, what a show and sound effects! I never took the time to watch it before.

I can't even imagine what a Blue-Ray version with HD audio would sound like!! 

You guys let me know if you want to come back....Double hearing protection? 

Mike



Sprtex said:


> Or, we could get some double hearing protection, BluRay copy of Transformers, and head on over to Mike's for a viewing...:yes: His system is worth a second viewing.
> 
> I'm up for anything, hit me up when you get a date in mind.
> 
> Tony


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, time has really gotten away from me. Between my hospital duties and preparing for a deployment to the middle east, things are pretty hectic. I'm stealing minutes here and there to finish off the Nat P Waves, but oranizing the HHT-DIY meetings is proving to be too much (at least for now). Maybe if Mike is willing to host the next meet, he could organize it as well? Or if someone else is interested, that would work too. So, what do you guys think?


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

mrstampe said:


> Wow, time has really gotten away from me. Between my hospital duties and preparing for a deployment to the middle east, things are pretty hectic. I'm stealing minutes here and there to finish off the Nat P Waves, but oranizing the HHT-DIY meetings is proving to be too much (at least for now). Maybe if Mike is willing to host the next meet, he could organize it as well? Or if someone else is interested, that would work too. So, what do you guys think?


If you guys want to come next weekend, let me know. I'll keep my slate clean. Jim or someone will need to bring his BluRay player and demo material as I'm still holding out waiting on the lastest tech & pricing....I've still got all my other demo stuff and DVD player; just not BluRay.

I might have a new pair of 4 driver Audience A3 cabinets finished by then to demo out as well. I'm not going to hit ya up for a sales pitch. I've always wanted to hear a quality small driver line array speaker that sounded good.

I need to know soon so I can get prepared and get myself back on the DIY Googlemap for you. I don't want to schedule any work either as I do work on weekends when necessary.

Mike


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Is the Houston DIY Group dead?*

Knock, Knock,.....anyone here?

It's sure been quiet for our Houston group. 

Does anyone have any ideas for another meeting? 

Jim, I've purchased that new BluRay player that I knew would come along finally. It's the OPPO BDP-83 Blu-ray Player. Firmware upgrades are as easy as the internet connection or USB. It plays everything and is cheap enough at $499. I have mine on order from the factory which sells them at the same price as the Amazon bunch. The reviews are awesome. Only downside is you can't order Netflix, at least just yet. A firmware in the future may fix this.
http://www.blu-ray.com/players/players.php?p=1&id=105

Once I received and tested this one out, I'll let you know and if any of you guys want to come over and check it out, I'm open to having another meet here, even if only a couple of you want to come over.

I also have completed my pair of 4 driver Audience A3 speakers those interested in hearing a small line array full range, crossover free speaker.

If anyone else has a suggestion, let's hear it. Wayne, I think you had your IB sub finished? 

Mike


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have the Oppo Blu Ray. Its ******* awesome. I have a PS3 also, and it smokes it picture wise. The blu ray is great, but the up conversion on standard dvds is absolutely amazing. I also did an AB over at a local high end shop mt buddy works at with a $20K mitner cd player, and it wasn't embarrassing. Really just a great player.


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

KEWL!!

Just saw this post. MOST DEFINITLY COUNT ME In!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Ray in Kingwood said:


> KEWL!!
> 
> Just saw this post. MOST DEFINITLY COUNT ME In!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ray,

I'll post again after I've got the Oppo set up and purchased a couple of BluRay disks. Bring a fav if you have one. The upgrading chip is the Crystal Bay VRS chip and is claimed to give the upconversion of a standard DVD to 1080P with the same quality found in the $4500 to $7500 BluRay players.

I'll keep ya posted,
Mike


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

Not a problem. I have my OPPO installed and running now. Awesome piece. I live over in Kingwood. When my UMC1 comes in, I certainly would be willing to host here at my home.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Glad to see some interest kindling again! Sorry I've been out of pocket. The schedule is getting much more manageable these days. 

Awesome Audience A3s, Mike -- I can't wait to hear them. I'm veneering my Nat Ps tonight, so they should be done soon. I'm game for whatever the group wants to do.


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

I DO have an ice box full of COLD brewskis and Margaritas......just thought I would throw that in! 
I have all emotiva gear.......


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Is the Houston DIY Group dead?*



Mike Cason said:


> If anyone else has a suggestion, let's hear it. Wayne, I think you had your IB sub finished?


It’s not an IB, it just utilizes an IB-styled manifold in a built-in cabinet that was in my living room. It was never intended to be a high-performance design, just something that would aesthetically integrate into the room and hopefully perform as well as many off-the-shelf subs. Still, if anyone is interested in looking at what can be done with built-in cabinetry, I’d be game to host an event. Might be another couple of months, though, as I have yet to finish the grille and the electronics need some mods and further tweaking. It was surprisingly cheap, since the cabinet was “free” and I already had the drivers and amplifier. 



> Does anyone have any ideas for another meeting?


I want to see Flash Jim’s IB! Jim, you’ve had plenty of time to finish remodeling that bathroom! Hee hee...

Mike, Those new speakers of yours sound pretty intriguing...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

All-righty then, looks like we're back in business. Mark glad to see you're home and well. Mike your speakers look awesome and I'm sure will not dissappoint. And Ray...well, Ray has cold one's on ice. :bigsmile:

This forum rocks. Whatever you guys want to do works for me. I'm off this weekend and would love to split a cold one and a show anywhere. Ya'll can come over to my place anytime as well. Shoot, let's put names in the hat and start pulling. Ray, if you haven't heard Mike's speakers in person, you might want to make the trek across town. 

I'm in!

T.

Oops, almost forgot the boss. Howdy Wayne!


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

It looks like Wayne needs a couple of months and Mark is veneering & I'm not quite sure if he is done. I just got confirmation from FedEx my Oppo 83 will be here tomorrow. That gives me Saturday to set up and organize, so I could host again on Sunday......perhaps about 1:00.

Last time I didn't have any brewskies, but you could bring your own if you want to. (I don't drink anymore and forgot about those that do...no problem.....)

Ok....I just dropped my name in the hat....

Mike


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

I am game as well. PM or let me know and I will give you my home number....

I live over in Kingwood


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: I need a head count for the goodies......*

Ray,

I expect my BDP-83 OPPO delivery tomorrow at the end of the day. I'll snatch up some real good BluRay disks early tomorrow and still have some great DVDs. I'm taking the day off so I'll have time to start to get ready. Everyone that's coming over, please let me know by tomorrow's end. 

Mike


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm in. 

Mike I remember the main road, but not certain if I remember which road to turn on. PM me plz with your addy. Also, let me know what you'd like me to bring.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Well the Oppo is in and I spent my mortgage payment on some good BluRay disks. Here's the line up:

*The Dark Night
The Transporter
Spider-Man 3
U-571 (Depth charges...wooooo)
Box set of the complete BBC Earth video collection* 6 BluRay disks for 770 minute run time.

I still have a lot of great music and demo DVDs that the Oppo should handle very well.

So far we have two members from our Houston DIY and a couple of audio sales folks may be here to listen.

I'll set up in the a.m. and tweak and am still taking a head count for other members who may want to come on Sunday at 1:00.

Please let me know by 3:00 tomorrow for those on the fence so we can get grub & drinks. :huh:

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

I'll try my best to be there, but I won't get out of church until 12:15 (Galleria area). If you guys are sticking around for a little while, I would try to stop by a little after 2pm. I may also bring a friend who lives in Clearlake and build a nice pair of 2ch speakers based on HiVi drivers -- a new Club member I think. Sound like a good time.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

No problem Mark. Looking forward to seeing you again and introducing the new member to the group. No set time to shut down. I have to be at work at 8:00 on Monday, so we've got a lot of hours we can visit!


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

The BDP-83 OPPO is in, setup, and awesome! :yay:

I've been waiting a year for the new chips to come out and Oppo did it right! Features are outstanding and the audio and video are superb. 

Tony, thanx for the compliments on the Audience speakers. They are set up on the "B" switch so you guys can hear an incredible sounding speaker with 4 teeny tiny drivers that almost outdo my big mains.....

We're ready to go Houston! 1:00 and I'll have the Soundsplinter signs out and the gates open.

We've got some goodies and soft drinks but BYOB if you want to bring a six pack of brew~~~

See you guys tomorrow! :clap:

Mike


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

Mike

I have a chance to work some overtime Sunday. I think I will take a rain check. Dont get overtime very often......I will however come over another time......

Ray


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Ray in Kingwood said:


> Mike
> 
> I have a chance to work some overtime Sunday. I think I will take a rain check. Dont get overtime very often......I will however come over another time......
> 
> Ray


Sorry you couldn't make it. I was looking forward to meeting you and hearing more about your equipment.
Take the work when you can though.

Thanks Mike.....:bigsmile:


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: What a crowd!*

For all of you who missed the meeting, you missed a good BluRay movie, "The Dark Knight" with Bruce Wayne and the Joker. The Oppo BDP 83 really performed for everyone, Tony & myself!

I wish more of you could have made it but we had a great time anyway.

I'm looking forward to other meetings in the future to see other projects.

Thanks.....Mike


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm selling my Soundsplinter drivers. Never mind, I sold the subs as a complete pair.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

There hasn't been a post in our thread since August when Tony came over and we watched a movie with some new equipment upgrades. (Except the post about my subwoofers for sale)

I hope everyone is doing ok. The economy has taken a big hit on our two jobs and I bet a few of you with projects planned may have got stalled. I sold my other two stacked subs and amps which helped pay for most of this project.

Well, it seems I always have to build a new speaker or add new equipment to get the thread moving again, so just for the sake of keeping our forum alive, I built another sub just so I could make another post. Not just any subwoofer! How about one with a 21" driver this time! 1.25" mdf construction. I packed it in with some 18" 2100 gram passive radiators, coupled it with a Face F1200TS bridged to mono at 2700 watt amplifier and the bass that couldn't get any better got much better indeed. Box tuning is 15.5 hz. I thought I'd share the build with you guys because we are the Houston group and I would bet most of you have never heard a 21" subwoofer and one or more of you may just want to take a peek or listen. Here is the link to my new build thread:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...trom-21-4-2100-gram-18-passive-radiators.html

I sincerely hope all is well with the members and their families in our group and I wish you the best for a great and SAFE holiday season.

Mike


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome, as always. Would like to catch you during the build some time. Still one of the best sounding set ups I've seen. Maybe one day you can build something that will fit in my Mustang?...onder:

Happy Holidays if I don't get to catch up with you, or the Houston Crew, before then!

Tony


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Sprtex said:


> Awesome, as always. Would like to catch you during the build some time. Still one of the best sounding set ups I've seen. Maybe one day you can build something that will fit in my Mustang?...onder:
> 
> Happy Holidays if I don't get to catch up with you, or the Houston Crew, before then!
> 
> Tony


Hi and thanks Tony. :wave: If you are referring to wanting to be here while I'm doing the acutal build, if I would have known that before I could have called you when I knew when I was planning on the build. I work on them between jobs.

The only system I've built for auto was an all Alpine 6.1 system for my service truck with Infinity surrounds & 3.5" Blaupunkt drivers for the dasboard. 

I'm not too keen on the specs on the automotive installs. The guys at the auto install shops can do them so much easier and quicker. There are the little remote tweeters, xovers, and a bunch more stuff that pertains to auto that I've never messed with. I've heard the subs need to be tuned much higher due to cabin gain. Mine turned out ok due to a lot of luck. I had only 7.25" clearance from the seat so this sub was a tough nut to crack, but it sounds great with a 350 watt Pioner shallow mount 12" and the V Series Alpine 400 watt amp. There's another 4 X 90 V series amp under the seat for the rest of the system.


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

I was referring to "clearing" your living room of some much needed space and taking some of those _little _subs off your hands...Unfortunately, I can't fit anything you build into anything I drive. I should have got the convertible!


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Sprtex said:


> I was referring to "clearing" your living room of some much needed space and taking some of those _little _subs off your hands...Unfortunately, I can't fit anything you build into anything I drive. I should have got the convertible!


Oh.....those "little subs" found a new home in Peoria Illinois. A big semi-trailer picked them up and they have a nice new home. I have their comments about the subs posted in my build thread in the last post. They "move things" in a house 300 feet away from their house and have received some complaints......I'll let you know when I plan on a new build in the future.:T


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Anyone in Houston awake?


----------



## johngalt47 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes...


----------



## davidag02 (Oct 24, 2008)

FlashJim said:


> Anyone in Houston awake?


:wave:

How's it going everyone?
I've been really busy trying to get my new house built. :spend:

Should be move in ready in 6 weeks.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

FlashJim said:


> Anyone in Houston awake?


Howdy Jim,

Hope all is good with the family!

House looks great David!

The DIY group has been quiet. I got out of the audio businsses for a while. They have the Home Theater Review and a bunch of websites. 

l have finally completed my L/R system. There is a bunch of new equipment and new speakers that I've finished. I couldn't have asked for anything better.

I got my Texas Electrical Masters license and am very busy with my new company, surprising enough with this economy.

Hope you and the rest of the guys are ok? Tony loved my center speaker before, but now my new build is 130 lbs with twin 12" Lambdas, it adds a whole new meaning to home theatre surround presence. 

The doors are always open here; earplugs not included.

Here is a link to my system with the 2010 Mitsubishi 82" TV:
http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=mfishmike&folderid=505


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Mike Cason said:


> Howdy Jim,
> 
> Hope all is good with the family!


Everyone's doing well. We all had the flu last week. I couldn't get wait to get back to work. 



> House looks great David!


Absolutely! Post more pics David. What part of town?




> The DIY group has been quiet. I got out of the audio businsses for a while. They have the Home Theater Review and a bunch of websites.


I sold OdyClub.com in November. The day the money hit the bank I bought an Emotiva XPA-5. LOL It was my treat to myself for selling. My b-day is coming up in a couple of weeks and I just bought crossover components for my speakers and a Weller WES51 soldering station. 



> I got my Texas Electrical Masters license and am very busy with my new company, surprising enough with this economy.


Congrats on the new company! I have a couple of small projects I might get you involved in if you're interested. I need a subpanel for the garage and a couple of 15 amp lines for the living room. I'm moving my living room system around and could use some power.  



> Hope you and the rest of the guys are ok? Tony loved my center speaker before, but now my new build is 130 lbs with twin 12" Lambdas, it adds a whole new meaning to home theatre surround presence.


Now that's what I'm talkin' about!!! I think everyone should start with the center channel and work their way out. I've been dying to hear a system with a big bad CC. You stole my thunder. The one I'm building has a pair of 8" Dayton RS225s. 

How do you like the Emotiva compared to the Rotel? Your Rotel inspired me to look for an amp. I could never find a good deal on a Rotel, so I bought a new Emotiva. 

2010 saw quite a few changes in my equipment list:

1. Using a Yamaha RX-V665 as a pre/pro
2. Emotiva XPA-5
3. Samsung UN55C7000 3D LED LCD TV
4. Samsung BD-C6900 3D Blu-Ray player (I love this player)

I finally bought all of the components for my L/C/R speakers and hope to start on them tomorrow. 

That's about all the news for me. Can't wait to see you guys again! It's been too long.


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

It wasn't an average Center Channel...it wouldn't even fit in my Mustang (not that I tested it )

I haven't spent much time in my Theater Room, but I still want to tear it down and rebuild it - again. 
My New Years Resolution, my only one, was to work less so I could spend more time with my hobbies. Assuming I'd now have time to get a hobby. So far, I've had three days off this year..Not off to a very good start.

But life is good and I'm looking forward to hearing Mike's next creation. Never a dissapointment at his place!


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

FlashJim said:


> Everyone's doing well. We all had the flu last week. I couldn't get wait to get back to work.  If it makes you feel better, I got the pnumonia and was down for 3 weeks, went back to work and got the nasty 2 week flu 4 days later. It's been the worst cycle of illnesses with my friends that I can remember. Glad you are back with us.
> 
> Absolutely! Post more pics David. What part of town?
> 
> ...


My upgrades since you guys were here are as follows:

1. Denon 5308CI(A) flagship AVR (I bought the NAD Flagship AVR but was disappointed). 
2. My new 13 cubed 21" huge 4-passive radiator Maelstrom subwoofer tuned to 15 hz.
3. Face TS 1200 amp briged to mono for 2700 watts of power to drive it. 
4. My wonderful center speaker. 
(Legacy Audio has downgraded their flagship center speaker from twin 15s to 12s.)
5. Oppo BDP-83 BluRay player (I still have no need to upgrade to the 93 or the new 95 coming out)
6. Emotiva SPA-3 amp
7. Mitsubishi 2010 82" DLP TV
8. Hardwired 4 port broadband switch for 4 components including ROKU for Netflix. Direct TV is gone forever!
9. And finally, a second mortgage on your house to pay for all of it! :neener:

It's very good to hear from you & Tony. If Tony want's to use my center speaker in his car, it needs to be a Hummer now! :gulp:

My home is always open to you guys!

Mike


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Sprtex said:


> It wasn't an average Center Channel...it wouldn't even fit in my Mustang (not that I tested it )
> 
> I haven't spent much time in my Theater Room, but I still want to tear it down and rebuild it - again.
> My New Years Resolution, my only one, was to work less so I could spend more time with my hobbies. Assuming I'd now have time to get a hobby. So far, I've had three days off this year..Not off to a very good start.
> ...


Tony, I'm a bit concerned about having you over again with my new center speaker. I don't know if you would try to take it or would bring over your sleeping bag so you don't have to leave! :dontknow:

Hobbies are just that...hobbies. Be proud that you have the work. I helped my ex partner all last year through the medical system and I was mostly unemployed because of the slow economy and his needs, which were/are a lot. 

So glad things are good with you too. Take some time to start working on the HT room again. Once you get going, you might create more time due to the excitement!

Mike


----------



## davidag02 (Oct 24, 2008)

FlashJim said:


> Absolutely! Post more pics David. What part of town?


Near I-10 and BW8 on the west side. Just a few minutes from the new City Center development.
Can't wait to get moved in.

Here's a few pics that I took yesterday. They are in the finishing stages, and we hope to close by the end of March.



















And since we are all home theater enthusiasts... I made sure to have the home pre-wired for all kinds of technology.

Here is the plan of what I hope the A/V system will evolve into. It will take a while until I have the funds to completely make this happen, but it's nice to know all the wiring is already behind the walls.


----------



## Diesel10pilot (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone up near Lake Conroe? I just finished building 12 acoustic panels, working on the placement now.

Any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks,

Mick


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Mick!

I suggest posting your question at our Acoustics Forum. Lots of qualified people there who can help you out. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

davidag02 said:


> Near I-10 and BW8 on the west side. Just a few minutes from the new City Center development.


I'm about a couple of minutes from you. I work at Hammerly and BW8.  

I can't see the pics here at work. I'll check them out when I get home. I do see the floor plan. It looks great.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Wayne, you inspired me and I bought myself a Weller WES51. I can't wait to get started on some cables and my crossovers.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Any thoughts on Houston Audio Society?


----------



## johngalt47 (Oct 10, 2008)

Are you asking if there is one or are you wondering if we should create one?

Nevermind: I googled it and discovered that there IS one!


----------



## NickH (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi guys and gals f there are any. I've been a member of this forum for a few months now. Im in Quincy Massachusetts. I will be back in H town hopefully by the beginning of the week after next. Unfortunately it will be awhile before my wife and I will be in a new house. But I'm still junkie and I need a good fix, lol.

Nick


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

FlashJim said:


> Any thoughts on Houston Audio Society?


Hey Jim,

They were interested in auditioning my Audience A3 line arrays, but I already sold them. I joined their Yahoo site and was somewhat disappointed with the site and what I did find was what seemed to be an elite group of very serious audiophiles; ie botique interconnects, fancy tubed stuff, turntables, and so on so I passed the membership of 20 bucks.

Nice guys there.....


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

How about Austin? Anyone in Austin? (worth a shot and ask  )


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Picture_Shooter said:


> How about Austin? Anyone in Austin? (worth a shot and ask  )


Hey, my old home...I saw and took pictures of Elvis, Glenn Miller Orchestra, and Louis Armstrong. 

You might check out any forums that Austin City Limits may have and I'm sure you will find some real music buffs there who can point you to an audio group.

Have fun fellow!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Alright you guys, I am planning on hosting a meet to show off some of the products that I currently have for review and testing. I will have three areas setup for listening that will look like this:

*The Temple of Boom*
The main showcase in this area will be the new Axiom LFR1100 Omni-Directional speakers. These things are incredible and unbelievably clear well into the 30Hz range with and with complete authority.

*Area Two:*
The Dana 630i and 630i CLR for the five channel and dual Power Sound Audio XS15's will be setup for in a competing area.

*Area Three:*
The third area will have the Axiom On Walls setup, but the real showcase in this area is the gorgeous new SVS SB13 Ultra that absolutely shakes the foundation!

So how about it? I am thinking November 10th.


----------



## cavediver (May 13, 2011)

I'm interested. What time and where?


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Possibly, Place and time?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I am up north near The Woodlands. Kuykandahl north of 2920 but south of Woodlands Parkway. Mike will have quite a drive, I grew up in your area.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> Mike will have quite a drive, I grew up in your area.


Normally I wouldn't drive that far even for a date! But for good music and audio?.....Perhaps it is a bit far for me right now. Much appreciated and enjoy.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm in Houston near Cypress and definitely interested. I'm free all day Nov 10. Would be fun to meet a few local HTS members.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

A GTG did you say?! If I leave WI right now, I should be able to make it! :bigsmile:

Seriously though - have a great time you guys.


----------



## johngalt47 (Oct 10, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> A GTG did you say?! If I leave WI right now, I should be able to make it! :bigsmile:
> 
> Seriously though - have a great time you guys.


Leave after you vote. Then charge it Sonnie as a business trip!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

johngalt47 said:


> Count me in!


Will do John, I will send out a PM with information once I have the details nailed down this weekend.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> Leave after you vote. *Then charge it Sonnie as a business trip!*


Oooohhh! Great idea! :devil:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’ll have to double check with my event coordinator (otherwise known as Mrs. Pflughaupt), but count me in. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## cavediver (May 13, 2011)

Dale, I got your PM. That date and time are good for me. I apparently don't have enough posts yet to be able to respond to PMs. But, I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually I think that post gave you the minimum needed to send PM's and post pictures.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Dale if you would, please PM me your address and any info I may need. I would like to drive over from SA. I can bring gear if there is something you need or would like to see/hear of mine.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Will do Luther! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

I am in if I am not too late.....


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Nope, not too late at all. I'll be sending out details via PM on Wednesday.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> Alright you guys, I am planning on hosting a meet to show off some of the products that I currently have for review and testing. I will have three areas setup for listening that will look like this:
> 
> *The Temple of Boom*
> The main showcase in this area will be the new Axiom LFR1100 Omni-Directional speakers. These things are incredible and unbelievably clear well into the 30Hz range with and with complete authority.
> ...


PM sent :hsd::bigsmile:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey guys, just sent out the PM with the information. If you did not receive it but planned on going, please let me know and I will forward it along.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Dale - Thanks for letting us demo all your subs you had on hand today. Now I fell confidant that the sub I was going to get will be a easy one 

Also it was also a pleasure to meet the rest of the folks whom attended the GTG today.

Until then everyone have a great weekend  

-Mike


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad you made it home my friend. Talk to you soon!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Can't wait to hear everyone's impressions - and pics! :bigsmile:


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Can't wait to hear everyone's impressions - and pics! :bigsmile:


Had a great time this afternoon. Thanks to Dale and his family for opening up their home to us! It was great to meet some of the other forum members. His dedicated theater was a definite highlight, and those Axiom LFR1100s sound great.

As far as the subs tested, my favorites were the SVS SB13 ultra and the PSA XS15s, based based on music performance and cost. Im seriously considering adding an XS15 (or maybe 2) to my system. Both Rythmiks sounded very good as well. Dale, if you're interested in having company, I'd love to hear the Sub 2 when you get around to testing it!

I believe Wardsweb has some photos of us all lounging around.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I started a new thread with some of the pictures.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/av-home-theater/63134-houston-gtg-11-10-12-a.html


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

C


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Shoot! I missed the meet!!


----------



## 7channelfreak (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah...I'm new to the board but would have jumped at the chance for a gtg. I'm in the spring/woodlands area. I'll have to stop in more.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

7channelfreak said:


> Yeah...I'm new to the board but would have jumped at the chance for a gtg. I'm in the spring/woodlands area. I'll have to stop in more.


Especially since I am on Kuykendahl near Woodlands Parkway.


----------



## 7channelfreak (Jan 9, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> Especially since I am on Kuykendahl near Woodlands Parkway.


So how do I get on the list for the next round? I'll bring queso from Chuys or whatever it takes. Haha


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I like the jalapeño ranch myself but the queso is awesome! You can always PM your email address and I will be sure to include you in the next one!


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

7channelfreak said:


> So how do I get on the list for the next round? I'll bring queso from Chuys or whatever it takes. Haha



We stopped at Chuys when we passed through on our way to California. Van horn had very few places to eat and Chuys was a good choice. The burrito my son had was absolutely fabulous.

When is the next meet, I would like to try to attend.

Keep cranking,

Robert


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Not sure when or where.


----------



## 7channelfreak (Jan 9, 2012)

Hopefully someone will step up and plan something soon. It sounds like a good time.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, I am starting to think March might be a good time. Need to start pressing some of the manufacturers to send some gear my way for it.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

There seems to be a lot of guys in and around Houston to keep your group going. I feel like an island of one in San Antonio. Still if there is ever any interest, I would be more than happy to host a get together at my place. My new projector arrives Friday for the home theater and there are always audio rooms ready.


----------



## 7channelfreak (Jan 9, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> Ok, I am starting to think March might be a good time. Need to start pressing some of the manufacturers to send some gear my way for it.



Dale....you still thinking about something soon? JC507JC on avs just put together a JTR system with an S2. We may have to get him involved cause I want to hear his rig. Haha. He's over by 45 and 1960.


----------



## JC507JC (Mar 20, 2013)

7channelfreak said:


> Dale....you still thinking about something soon? JC507JC on avs just put together a JTR system with an S2. We may have to get him involved cause I want to hear his rig. Haha. He's over by 45 and 1960.


I'd definitely be interested if y'all got something together anywhere in Houston. Right now I only have two triple 8s for my LR and a single 8 for my center, as well as an S2. I'd be more than willing to bring my whole JTR setup or just the S2. Please let me know if y'all get anything together.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

It has been a long time since I've posted but I divorced 1.5 years ago, moved, and now will be moving to the Philippines where I have a beautiful Pangga and her two daughters waiting. 

I can't take my system with me and because many of you have heard it, I thought I would direct you to a link I have here at the shack: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...te-system-denon-5308ci-speakers-12-000-a.html

Since our meetings at my house, I've created an awesome center speaker and the best sub that I've ever owned or auditioned. The sub weighs about 6 to 7 hundred pounds. I have charts posted.

Hope everyone is doing well and keep up the good work.
Mike


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your moving away, Mike. You'll be missed. Best of luck to you in your new life.

Any word on the Houston get together?


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

FlashJim said:


> Sorry to hear about your moving away, Mike. You'll be missed. Best of luck to you in your new life.
> 
> Any word on the Houston get together?


Hi Jim,

The audio meets are missed as well as everyone here. It was a big part of my life for many years. I've been helping a disabled person for 8 years and now have him in permanent healthcare with a case worker so I can move on and do a few more fun things before it's my turn to check out. I have let suppliers in the audio business know about my move and I may get back in the online audio work in some form or fashion a bit later. My fiance is a nurse and will take good care of me in the Philippines. She is much younger but I will do what I can to adapt. :rofl:

I haven't kept up with the DIY meets except for the last one near the Woodlands.

My system's price is not much more than what the Denon 5308 CI cost new so who ever takes it home will be a lucky person indeed.

Thanks again, Mike


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

I'm a new guy here and I just found this thread. I'm in the woodlands.....looks like I have a lot of reading to do.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey Jim,

I have reduced my price to 7,000 if you know any one who wants a super bargain. The Denon costs 5600 new and I have all of the gear to compliment it. It would be a more suitable buy for the Houston buyer because of the size and weight of the speakers. Shipping would be very expensive.

thanks...

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ystem-denon-5308ci-amps-speakers-7-000-a.html


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Mike, any luck on the sale?


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Jim,

Not yet but have shown it a few times. People want to buy components. 

Now I am including my entire Bang and Olufsen inventory, some stands, 1-21" & 2 AE 18" passive radiators, a gigantic moving box full of cabling, and the rest of my audio inventory for who ever buys my system. What a deal of the lifetime. 

Please let your buds know Jim and thanks for asking.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

My system is now gone. I never realized how empty my home and life is without it. I know my new life in the Philippines will be awesome. Thanks to all who were friends here, came over for auditions, and especially the staff and members here at the Shack who have given me the last 10 years of knowledge and support. 

I wish the very best to everyone. :T

Mike


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike Cason said:


> My system is now gone. I never realized how empty my home and life is without it. I know my new life in the Philippines will be awesome. Thanks to all who were friends here, came over for auditions, and especially the staff and members here at the Shack who have given me the last 10 years of knowledge and support.
> 
> I wish the very best to everyone. :T
> 
> Mike


Good to hear you were able to get it sold Mike - good luck with everything overseas!


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Mike Cason said:


> My system is now gone. I never realized how empty my home and life is without it. I know my new life in the Philippines will be awesome. Thanks to all who were friends here, came over for auditions, and especially the staff and members here at the Shack who have given me the last 10 years of knowledge and support.
> 
> I wish the very best to everyone. :T
> 
> Mike


Congrats on the sale, Mike! When were you planning on moving? I doubt my system redo will be done before then (it's moving at a snail's pace). I was hoping to invite you up to my side of town for a demo.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Houston DIYers, it is great to see the group has maintained and expanded. I fell off the map a few years ago after we had a great start to this group. I've enjoyed reading through recent posts to catch up on developments. Mike, safe travels and best of luck with your move! I really miss the DIY community.

Since my last post, I spent some time in Iraq with the U.S. Army, had another kiddo and moved to Springfield, IL. Will be posting some finished pictures of my NatP Wave project soon. I have a few other ideas on the drawing board too. Hope all is well with you guys, and will be looking for a few central Illinois DIY enthusiasts in the near future.

Take care, and happy building!

Mark


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

FlashJim said:


> Congrats on the sale, Mike! When were you planning on moving? I doubt my system redo will be done before then (it's moving at a snail's pace). I was hoping to invite you up to my side of town for a demo.


Hi Jim,

My system took many snail pace years and I enjoyed every minute of it. I hope to leave next month. There is so much to do to close out 61 years of my life here. Post if you have it completed. One last visit for another DIY meet will be nice. 

Take care and thanks to everyone again


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

mrstampe said:


> Hey Houston DIYers, it is great to see the group has maintained and expanded. I fell off the map a few years ago after we had a great start to this group. I've enjoyed reading through recent posts to catch up on developments. Mike, safe travels and best of luck with your move! I really miss the DIY community.
> 
> Since my last post, I spent some time in Iraq with the U.S. Army, had another kiddo and moved to Springfield, IL. Will be posting some finished pictures of my NatP Wave project soon. I have a few other ideas on the drawing board too. Hope all is well with you guys, and will be looking for a few central Illinois DIY enthusiasts in the near future.
> 
> ...


Wow Mark...congratulations again daddy and thanks for serving overseas. :T

Glad you are back and able to get back to the DIY groups and projects. You have a fine bunch of guys here to work with. I will be gone but may be back in the forums again. I have some ideas for retirement.

Take care my friend,
Mike


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey all you Shacksters and Houston DIY'ers. I'm rained in so I thought I would catch up on hellos today. All is great in the Philippines and I've been approached by several folks to partner up in the speaker business here, but all they have is loud...I mean very loud speaker arrays up to 20' tall driven by massive amps. I'm ashamed by what they have here after having such fine equipment in Houston.

You guys can keep up with My Philippine Journey at http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmuD282ivUlcGBzrgEzZLOw

I hope Sonny and everyone is doing well. I miss all my buds there in Houston.

Mike


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Man I just seen this thread. Seems pretty lengthy. I'm up in Walden on lake houston


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Mike Cason said:


> Hey all you Shacksters and Houston DIY'ers. I'm rained in so I thought I would catch up on hellos today. All is great in the Philippines and I've been approached by several folks to partner up in the speaker business here, but all they have is loud...I mean very loud speaker arrays up to 20' tall driven by massive amps. I'm ashamed by what they have here after having such fine equipment in Houston.
> 
> You guys can keep up with My Philippine Journey at http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmuD282ivUlcGBzrgEzZLOw
> 
> ...


Amazing adventures you are having there in the Philippines, I watched a few of your videos. Wow! Keep them coming!


----------

